# CJ "Cover" Project



## Intimidator

This will be the thread for the New "Cover" Project for CJ!
Please post pics, questions, ideas, or anything else, dealing with the 2012"Reforestation Program"!

We will keep everyone updated on everything, right here!

Good Fishing To All!


----------



## Curtis937

what is this? what are they planning on doing at cj?


----------



## easytobeme03

Curtis937 said:


> what is this? what are they planning on doing at cj?


Hi Curtis and welcome. What this is , is several fisherman and women who have gotten together over the last few years to volunteer there time and recources to help make C.J. a better fishery for all who fish there. There have been several hundred areas of cover added to the lake in the last 3 years that has improved the quality as well as quantity of fish at C.J.


----------



## Curtis937

that's awesome are you ever looking for volunteers id love to help any way i can...


----------



## Lowell H Turner

(evil laughter sound effect here...)


----------



## easytobeme03

Curtis937 said:


> that's awesome are you ever looking for volunteers id love to help any way i can...


Yes we are always looking for people to help out,, any help that can be given is help that is given to our home lake and those that fish Mother C.J.'s waters .. Just keep an eye on this thread and as things get rolling we can get anyones info that wishes to help out


----------



## Curtis937

cool thx ill keep checking this thread...


----------



## david11959

leave things alone


----------



## Intimidator

david11959 said:


> leave things alone


This Project is for the Fish and CJ...I'm sorry there will be no GPS locations given out and you will not be able to sit on one spot all day and "Poach" it.

Fact; Much of the original cover in CJ has decayed and is gone...we are helping to restore the lake so it can again handle the number of fish it once did.

Fact; With the Creel and Length limits on Crappie...if we provide more cover, they will have more food, hiding, and ambush areas, and get even larger.

Fact; The Bass Population has been re-established and now needs help to grow and remain strong, this involves more cover.

Fact; We can help with the cyclical predator fish kills by helping to maintain a natural baitfish population, which helps to keep a large and healthy Gator population, this involves more cover.

Fact; We can help the huge Cat population grow in average size, this involves more cover.

Fact; The more cover CJ has, the healthier the lake is, the more fish CJ has, the more fishermen have to catch....year after year!

So your statement has no factual basis at all!
If you want to help, fine...if you don't, please do not post on this thread unless you have facts to back up your statements!


----------



## spfldbassguy

david11959 said:


> leave things alone



Oooohhh it's you again, won't even waste the time.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Hey can't post those pics, can't find 'em on my computer now. I downloaded all of them but now......gone (said how Kramer from Seinfeld woulda said it). I've looked and looked but it's like they wasn't saved. Gonna have to go in and probably redownload the file and try it again.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Hey can't post those pics, can't find 'em on my computer now. I downloaded all of them but now......gone (said how Kramer from Seinfeld woulda said it). I've looked and looked but it's like they wasn't saved. Gonna have to go in and probably redownload the file and try it again.


Re-sent to you and Jeff (JIC)!


----------



## easytobeme03

Ok to keep this professional and on a sportsman level , if anyone has facts that support a negative impact on the lake or marine life , then please feel free to post it. We will take into consideration everything factual that impacts the lake. That is how beneficial projects, types of cover, placement of cover, etc. Are determined


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth

Here are Brent's pics


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth

Heres more pics


----------



## SeanStone

I have a few questions regarding the legality of adding structure into lakes. Since you guys/and or girls have been doing this for sometime, you might have some answers to my questions. I have been tempted for some time to add some structure to one of my favorite lakes. I just didnt want to break any laws. So here are a few of my questions and concerns:

Who do you have to contact in order to place structure in a public lake? Or can any individual just go out and start dropping structure? 

What kind of material is and isn't allowed? I have my concerns with adding manufactured material such as pvc, metal products, etc. to local lakes. Of course they will last longer, but I can see some people having an issue with it. I guess what I really want to know is: Are there limitations on the materials you can use for structure?

Are there limitations to where you can place structure? IE don't place structure within 100yards of a boat ramp, or don't place structure within 2' from the surface of the water..???.. 

How big can you make the structure? 

Any other tips and advice would be appreciated. I think I may give it a shot this spring.


----------



## easytobeme03

Sean,, glad to hear that other sportsmen are interested in doing things to help improve their home lake fisheries. As for the legality of it, we are in coordination with the ODNR, the Core of Engineers, And the parks commision. So i would say that if you are interested in doing things to your home lake or local lake , the first step would be to contact the ODNR representative in your area and see what they will or will not allow. They can tell you what structures, materials etc, that can or cannot be used. The Core Of Engineers will be vital in the placement of any structure, which differs from lake to lake, and the park services that govern the local lake will be vital in allowing you the place and time to get your project under way and completed.


----------



## Doctor

I'll try and make my aircraft carrier avaliable to carry those things, great job of construction Brent

Doc


----------



## Ville Boy

Is there a size limit or ideal size that we should be at or under. Also what materials. I saw some pics that showed pvc in concrete. Is that what you are looking for. When should I plan on having these done.


----------



## Lowell H Turner

Hello Sean. Do keep in mind that any "flood control impoundment" with an outlet Tower is actually OWNED by the Army Corps of Engineers; the Park is leased, administered and largely maintained by the State from them for about $1 a yr, which means in the end the Corps has the final say so as to "yea or nay", what, where, how many and so on. But our experience is that so long as ODNR and the Dept of Parks feels there is a justified need for the types of cover you`re planning on placing, the Corps has actually been VERY helpful ! Talk to ODNR, they are VERY knowledgable on the subject. they can help you come up with a realistic plan and help with "the Powers that be"...and 1 last thought: ASSEMBLY will be the Achille`s heel. Good luck!


----------



## sisezz73

What is the minimum length of pvc tubing? Feet wise you are looking for. Also can someone please send me a list of what materials will be needed. Also around when needed by. I am setting my goals HIGH for this project with getting items needed for others and myself.
Thanks Simon


----------



## Lowell H Turner

To be as effective as possible the PVC needs to have the outer surface sanded with #60 grit coarse; this will allow moss and algae to attach and grow. Also when you look at the construction photos carefully note Brent put 2 screws into 1 end of each piece of the PVC to help the cement "grip" it; Otherwise it tends to work loose when handled.


----------



## SeanStone

Lowell H Turner said:


> Hello Sean. Do keep in mind that any "flood control impoundment" with an outlet Tower is actually OWNED by the Army Corps of Engineers; the Park is leased, administered and largely maintained by the State from them for about $1 a yr, which means in the end the Corps has the final say so as to "yea or nay", what, where, how many and so on. But our experience is that so long as ODNR and the Dept of Parks feels there is a justified need for the types of cover you`re planning on placing, the Corps has actually been VERY helpful ! Talk to ODNR, they are VERY knowledgable on the subject. they can help you come up with a realistic plan and help with "the Powers that be"...and 1 last thought: ASSEMBLY will be the Achille`s heel. Good luck!


I just sent a message to the ODNR asking about how to go about adding structure. I'll let you know what they have to say about the issue. The lake I had in mind was Rocky Fork Lake in Highland County. It's the closest lake to where I live, and I would like to see an increase in fish size. I'd even like to get a few catfish spots going. Flathead in that lake might as well be unicorns. LOL It's a huge lake and I don't think they lower the water levels much at all. I'm not sure how many people I can get together but I know that I could make a pretty large contribution myself, if allowed. I could probably manage to drag a dozen people along through various social connections. 

Ideally I would like to add structure once every fishing trip, and not make it so much of an "All at once thing". I'm just not sure if they would like that too much. If I was able I think I could get 2 or 3 pieces of structure like shown below each trip. I'd just load them into the boat and drop them where needed. I fish the lake 30+ times a year, so thats almost 100 pieces of structure.


----------



## Lowell H Turner

sisezz73, would imagine 3`long would be a minimum, 4" max diameter. (Keep in mind we hope to have approval for wooden 1" x 1"s too, not sure yet) Materials needed will be 5- 8 3` long pieces of SANDED PVC pipe, 10- 16 1" drywall screws (2 per PVC piece of pipe), Quikcrete and a container deep enough to hold the PVC upright while the cement sets up. If the container is flexable enough to be removed after set up and reused, better yet. The BEST reuseable container have found yet is a 5 gallon bucket cut down 1 side and around the bottom leaving it attached by about 2" on the far side from the cut side. Before pouring the cement, seal the cut side with duct tape and wrap a flexible rubber stretch "bundgy' across the bottom and back to the lip of the bucket to help seal it and 1 midway down around the bucket to close it up. To remove the dried finished attractor, remove the bundgys, pull off duct tape and it pop free.


----------



## Lowell H Turner

SeanStone, understand the idea. All can "suggest' is talk to ODNR and COE. If they like the idea, (what and where, ect) they`ll probabily approve it. 1 word of advice: get OFFICIAL permission. Chances are you will.


----------



## Intimidator

SeanStone said:


> I just sent a message to the ODNR asking about how to go about adding structure. I'll let you know what they have to say about the issue. The lake I had in mind was Rocky Fork Lake in Highland County. It's the closest lake to where I live, and I would like to see an increase in fish size. I'd even like to get a few catfish spots going. Flathead in that lake might as well be unicorns. LOL It's a huge lake and I don't think they lower the water levels much at all. I'm not sure how many people I can get together but I know that I could make a pretty large contribution myself, if allowed. I could probably manage to drag a dozen people along through various social connections.
> 
> Ideally I would like to add structure once every fishing trip, and not make it so much of an "All at once thing". I'm just not sure if they would like that too much. If I was able I think I could get 2 or 3 pieces of structure like shown below each trip. I'd just load them into the boat and drop them where needed. I fish the lake 30+ times a year, so thats almost 100 pieces of structure.



Sean, please get permission...if you do not and are caught, Federal, State, and Local Laws come into play!

You must have a plan...like showing where cover will do the most good, and have pics of what type you are considering, then you must find out each agencies preference of where cover can and cannot be located. It doesn't really take that much more time to do it correctly and with everyones blessing it aids you in the long run when you want to do more "Projects"!

It only takes someone to get the ball rolling and then it will take off...Best Wishes and Good Luck!
We'll help in any way we can!


----------



## easytobeme03

I would say If you want specifics on sizes and materials used or required I would pm intimidator for a list .


----------



## Intimidator

All the PVC that I have used so far is 5 foot, the Main Pole on the "Minnow Condo" is 3 inches round with (4) 1.5 inch holes drilled on both sides, so minnows/fry can move in and out. The 4 posts in the "Minnow Condo" are 4 foot 2x4's which will grow algae fast and feed the minnows, which in turn will draw the fish, etc!

The Stake beds are 4 foot and the next ones will be a few 6-footers. I have been doing all of these in the Garage and when they set I take them out to cure when the sun is out...which for this Winter has been alot! The 3.5 gallon buckets and 15 liter trays hold exactly (1) 40 lb bag of cement! I'm going to concentrate on several of the "Minnow Condo's" with 4" PVC and more 2x4 stuff. 

All PVC is sanded with 60 grit and self tapping screws are used in all the wood and PVC to keep it from ever coming out of the concrete!

I Hope this gives everyone ideas...I'll also bring them to the "Meet and Greet" so everyone can really see them up close! 
The cost per "Tree" with NO DISCOUNTS is right around 10-12 Bucks....You can work out your own deals or scavage material and be able to do it alot cheaper...I had to have a per "Tree" cost analysis for The Agencies!

You can start working on your own stuff whenever you want...I will meet with The Park Manager and the COE, hopefully this week....then we'll set up a meeting and discuss this whole Project and set a date sometime in August to drop all the cover that we have made!


----------



## SeanStone

Intimidator said:


> Sean, please get permission...if you do not and are caught, Federal, State, and Local Laws come into play!
> 
> You must have a plan...like showing where cover will do the most good, and have pics of what type you are considering, then you must find out each agencies preference of where cover can and cannot be located. It doesn't really take that much more time to do it correctly and with everyones blessing it aids you in the long run when you want to do more "Projects"!
> 
> It only takes someone to get the ball rolling and then it will take off...Best Wishes and Good Luck!
> We'll help in any way we can!


Absolutely, I will only add structure if and only if allowed by ODNR and COE. As long as they are willing to work with me I should have no problem. Thanks for the advice everyone.


----------



## Intimidator

Doctor said:


> I'll try and make my aircraft carrier avaliable to carry those things, great job of construction Brent
> 
> Doc


You have to get the Cat guys involved, Chuck is willing to help and said we can use his Sea Ark also...from everything I'm hearing The Cat Stuff is a totally different kind of cover and I have no experience at all with that!

Don was telling me about a double walled 8" plastic construction pipe that when you drill holes in the outer wall will sink....he said it is normally left as scrap in sections of 2 foot etc...

We are also going to try and get some cement blocks to drop...if possible! I know I can buy them if we can get a heavy trailer to pick them up and haul when the time comes!

I really want to help all the fishermen while we are doing this and get as much in as possible!


----------



## spfldbassguy

What are you using to drill in the 1.5'' holes? Did I read that right?


I've got to get going on this then at some point. I've got a couple of ideas for making some "towns" for the largemouth in the lake.


----------



## downtime8763

I think I have access to a heavy tilt trailer that I can tow with my chevy hd, as far as the blocks I'm within a mile of Brice Hill and will talk to them about blocks,just need a number.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> What are you using to drill in the 1.5'' holes? Did I read that right?
> 
> 
> I've got to get going on this then at some point. I've got a couple of ideas for making some "towns" for the largemouth in the lake.


HOLE SAW...1.5 inches! Fits into a drill, got it at Lowes for 6 bucks...you can use it after Saturday if you like!


----------



## Intimidator

downtime8763 said:


> I think I have access to a heavy tilt trailer that I can tow with my chevy hd, as far as the blocks I'm within a mile of Brice Hill and will talk to them about blocks,just need a number.


Nice! We'll take about this at the meeting...see my next post!


----------



## cjpolecat

Lowell H Turner said:


> (evil laughter sound effect here...)


What does that sond like?


----------



## KWaller

cjpolecat said:


> What does that sond like?


Mmwuuhahaha? I think

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Intimidator

THE "MEET AND GREET" will be on MARCH 3 (Saturday) at 1 pm at the VISITORS CENTER! Everyone is invited to share ideas and talk with Debra Walters from the ODNR, Chris Rapenchuk or his Rep from the US Army Corps of Engineers, and someone from the State Park Management!
Hopefully everyone can attend because this was the only available date in which The COE could attend....I had to change my B-Day plans to be able to do this, so no excuses!!!LOL

I stopped to talk with Virgil (State Park MGR) this morning but he had meeting all day, I left my contact info and what I wanted to talk with him about so he has an idea when we meet hopefully this week!
So I went to see Chris and meet with him...he was OK with the "Project" and is defering to Debra on type of cover and placement. We have his Full Blessing because...and I quote, "I have seen how much good these "Projects" are doing for the Lake and I want them to continue!" 
The only thing left is to talk with Virgil and then.....WE ARE A FULL GO!!!

Now, We need input on where we want this cover to go....The South End of the lake is pretty much a no touch area...along with Walleye netting areas! Other than that, we would like to keep everything right now between 12 to 18 feet deep and keep in mind the lake drops 3 feet at Winter pool! Please PM me with ideas so I can place it on a Map so Debra can go over it at the meeting!

GPS locations will not be used or given to anyone! If you make Attractors, you can sink your own stuff if you want, or have someone else with a boat sink it with you along...that way you have an idea where it is and can monitor it! This way we'll know what areas are benefitting from the cover and we can put more there, later on!
I will bring attractors I have made for everyone to see and if you have something else made, please bring it so Debra and everyone else can see it and have it OK'd. 
Cement Block drops are OK if we provide a couple nice areas that Smallies will use.

I already talked to Doc,....ALL of the Cat guys need to get together and develope a Plan and put together what kind of structure they can make and areas they want to sink it! If it is OK'd by Debra, the "KITTY KAT PROJECT" is a GO also!!!
This will be a perfect time for those who want to benefit the Cat Population! 
Metal containers are out! She also likes Closed End "CAVES" for the Kitties!!!

Again, The "Meet and Greet" for the CJ Cover Project 2012....will be held on March 3rd, at 1 pm, at the Visitors Center....it is on the Dam side of the lake, on the N end of the Dam at the Overlook! If you have any questions PLEASE ASK!
Good Fishing To ALL!


----------



## Shaggy

Now I have two threads to try and keep up with. lol

I've been doing some research on man-made fish attractors and ran across what was called an "old Kentucky trick." Coat your PVC with buttermilk and let it dry in the sun. No need to sand and it will grow algae ridiculously fast.

It seems the cover of choice for LM Bass is the porcupine type structure. Very easy and quick to put together and no more than two bricks are needed to sink it and keep it in place. The only issue is the center spheres are ridiculously expensive but I intend to cut 3-1/2" lengths of 4 x 4 and then cut off all the edges at a 45 degree angle to essentially have a ball with 26 flat surfaces. Drill 26 holes and glue in PVC, coat the PVC with the buttermilk and then probably coat the wood with resin. Should last forever.

Any thoughts or opinions?


----------



## Lowell H Turner

Shaggy, never heard of that 1 before. If you can build an example, bring it to show ODNR.


----------



## Intimidator

Shaggy said:


> Now I have two threads to try and keep up with. lol
> 
> I've been doing some research on man-made fish attractors and ran across what was called an "old Kentucky trick." Coat your PVC with buttermilk and let it dry in the sun. No need to sand and it will grow algae ridiculously fast.
> 
> It seems the cover of choice for LM Bass is the porcupine type structure. Very easy and quick to put together and no more than two bricks are needed to sink it and keep it in place. The only issue is the center spheres are ridiculously expensive but I intend to cut 3-1/2" lengths of 4 x 4 and then cut off all the edges at a 45 degree angle to essentially have a ball with 26 flat surfaces. Drill 26 holes and glue in PVC, coat the PVC with the buttermilk and then probably coat the wood with resin. Should last forever.
> 
> Any thoughts or opinions?


Post a pic, when you get this done!!! And make sure you bring it to the "Party" on March 3rd!

The one thing about sinking cover is you need enough weight so it can't be dragged if snagged!....Honestly Shag, I just can't picture this thing in my mind yet!LOL


----------



## cjpolecat

HEY Folks go TO "HOMEMADE FISH ATTRACTORS" OR "HOMEMADE FISH ATTRACTORS.COM" They got some ideas.


----------



## Intimidator

cjpolecat said:


> HEY Folks go TO "HOMEMADE FISH ATTRACTORS" OR "HOMEMADE FISH ATTRACTORS.COM" They got some ideas.


Hey Fritz! Are you going to be able to make it!!!
I want you involved....even if it is just moral support!
As a "Founding Father" you deserve to be a "Foreman" this time around!


----------



## Doctor

I'll post a set of my "Cat Condo's" in a few days great for Channels and Blues...............Doc


----------



## spfldbassguy

Hey Doc amd the rest of the cat people, would tires cabled together work as a "cave" for the kitties? I mean if so then the possibilities would be many, 4 tire sets, 6 tire sets, 8 tire sets. You get the drift, could close up one wnd with brush piles couldn't ya? Plus I think they'd be easy to assemble and weigh down. Don't know where you'd get a bunch of old tires free to really cheap at though?


----------



## cjpolecat

Age is starting to show pretty bad. I have good days, and bad. Moreal support may be all I can offer. We will see. I'll be rooten for you though.


----------



## Intimidator

Doctor said:


> I'll post a set of my "Cat Condo's" in a few days great for Channels and Blues...............Doc


GREAT! I can't wait to see what you've come up with! I'm sure the Gator Queen will be pleased!

I'm going to do about 5 more of the expensive "Minnow Condos" with 4"
PVC, 1.5" holes, and more Oak 2x4's if I can find them, that way we'll put one of those in each location along with 4-5 other "Trees"!


----------



## Intimidator

cjpolecat said:


> Age is starting to show pretty bad. I have good days, and bad. Moreal support may be all I can offer. We will see. I'll be rooten for you though.


We'll be glad to do this one in your honor! When the time comes to Sink everything, I want you out at the lake sitting under a tree at the Marina and watching....after all the Projects you have been a part of (at your YOUNG age), you deserve to watch for once!


----------



## Shaggy

Intimidator said:


> Post a pic, when you get this done!!! And make sure you bring it to the "Party" on March 3rd!
> 
> The one thing about sinking cover is you need enough weight so it can't be dragged if snagged!....Honestly Shag, I just can't picture this thing in my mind yet!LOL


If you go with the store bought centers they say because they are all PVC they are snag proof. The cheapest I've seen the centers is at Cabelas for $39 for a pack of 3. My idea of the wooden centers would make them cheap to make but I do suppose they could be snagged. When fishing them you'd probably be smart to only use snag-less presentations. Then on the other hand the cost might be worth it since they would never deteriorate. Decisions...Decisions...Decisions!!!


----------



## Intimidator

Shaggy said:


> If you go with the store bought centers they say because they are all PVC they are snag proof. The cheapest I've seen the centers is at Cabelas for $39 for a pack of 3. My idea of the wooden centers would make them cheap to make but I do suppose they could be snagged. When fishing them you'd probably be smart to only use snag-less presentations. Then on the other hand the cost might be worth it since they would never deteriorate. Decisions...Decisions...Decisions!!!


NICE, SHAG!
I've seen those before...and like them! I'm sure if you come up with a "Sure-Fire" weighting system, they will be OK!


----------



## Lowell H Turner

cj polecat, at 70+, you made us "younger guys' look bad...would be grateful for your company "Friend"...


----------



## Doctor

Intimidator said:


> THE "MEET AND GREET" will be on MARCH 3 (Saturday) at 1 pm at the VISITORS CENTER!"Projects" are doing for the Lake and I want them to continue!"
> The only thing left is to talk with Virgil and then.....WE ARE A FULL GO!!!
> 
> I already talked to Doc,....ALL of the Cat guys need to get together and develope a Plan and put together what kind of structure they can make and areas they want to sink it! If it is OK'd by Debra, the "KITTY KAT PROJECT" is a GO also!!!
> This will be a perfect time for those who want to benefit the Cat Population!
> Metal containers are out! She also likes Closed End "CAVES" for the Kitties!!!


For spawning I can agree with the closed end caves and will develop those but I also have a different design that has worked very well in a friends pond using two plastic pallets that are bolted together it forms a multi stack cave unit for them to camp out in and ambush prey as that is what they like to do in and around structure, althought big Flatheads cannot get inside of these they will lay down right next to the structure and blend in and use it for cover, now the smaller 5-15# Flats can get in these, these will also allow baitfish good cover which will also bring fish to the structure, Blues are very structure oriented as have seen this pattern on CJ when I have targeted them along the channel line just past the humps again I'll get some pictures up and going here by next week, just working too much overtime right now here at the shop............Doc


----------



## Shaggy

Intimidator said:


> NICE, SHAG!
> I've seen those before...and like them! I'm sure if you come up with a "Sure-Fire" weighting system, they will be OK!


I'm thinking you don't think the two bricks they suggest will be enough weight.

Just to pass along some info. If anyone else likes these porcupine structures I found a website that will sell a pack of 3 centers for $22.50 per pack if you buy 6 packs. It's...anrwildlife.com


----------



## Intimidator

Doctor said:


> For spawning I can agree with the closed end caves and will develop those but I also have a different design that has worked very well in a friends pond using two plastic pallets that are bolted together it forms a multi stack cave unit for them to camp out in and ambush prey as that is what they like to do in and around structure, althought big Flatheads cannot get inside of these they will lay down right next to the structure and blend in and use it for cover, now the smaller 5-15# Flats can get in these, these will also allow baitfish good cover which will also bring fish to the structure, Blues are very structure oriented as have seen this pattern on CJ when I have targeted them along the channel line just past the humps again I'll get some pictures up and going here by next week, just working too much overtime right now here at the shop............Doc


Very Nice Doc!!!
That right there, sure sounds like a man with a plan!!


----------



## Intimidator

Shaggy said:


> I'm thinking you don't think the two bricks they suggest will be enough weight.
> 
> Just to pass along some info. If anyone else likes these porcupine structures I found a website that will sell a pack of 3 centers for $22.50 per pack if you buy 6 packs. It's...anrwildlife.com


All I'm saying is...they can't move, or Debra will not OK it! 
The structure is fantastic and I've received alot of positve comments...it just has to stay put, not be able to move towards the Dam, or shallow areas.
If you think it will pass those requirements then bring it to the Meet and Greet! Anything that will help Bass is a "go" in my book!


----------



## chuck71

Shaggy said:


> If you go with the store bought centers they say because they are all PVC they are snag proof. The cheapest I've seen the centers is at Cabelas for $39 for a pack of 3. My idea of the wooden centers would make them cheap to make but I do suppose they could be snagged. When fishing them you'd probably be smart to only use snag-less presentations. Then on the other hand the cost might be worth it since they would never deteriorate. Decisions...Decisions...Decisions!!!




Would an old bowling ball drilled out with PVC glued into it work??? Weight would be built in!


----------



## spfldbassguy

chuck71 said:


> Would an old bowling ball drilled out with PVC glued into it work??? Weight would be built in!


Now there's an idea, don't see why that couldn't be used as the center if done right.


----------



## Lowell H Turner

If there`s a WILL, there is a way...and that is some ORIGIONAL thinking !


----------



## Intimidator

chuck71 said:


> Would an old bowling ball drilled out with PVC glued into it work??? Weight would be built in!


I wouldn't see why not!!
How would you carry it to put it on the boat??
Would the weight of the bowling ball (in the Middle) break the PVC spines when you set it on the ground or drop it in the lake??


----------



## chuck71

Initially I was thinking just using the top half of the ball, but you could probably run some PVC out the bottom, they would just have to be shorter so to make it a little easier to transport.


----------



## Shaggy

Home Depot sells an 8x8 cement block, no center divider, all open, that weighs 24 lbs. for around a $1. I'm thinking that's definitely enough weight. I would glue a "T" on the opposite spine from the weight and lower it down with a rope sliding through the "T". When it hits bottom let go of one end of the rope and pull it through. Anyone see any flaws in this plan?

*SPFLDBASSGUY:* You're about the only other guy I see talking about bass so maybe we could team up to target the placement for the best bass results.


----------



## Intimidator

Shaggy said:


> Home Depot sells an 8x8 cement block, no center divider, all open, that weighs 24 lbs. for around a $1. I'm thinking that's definitely enough weight. I would glue a "T" on the opposite spine from the weight and lower it down with a rope sliding through the "T". When it hits bottom let go of one end of the rope and pull it through. Anyone see any flaws in this plan?
> 
> *SPFLDBASSGUY:* You're about the only other guy I see talking about bass so maybe we could team up to target the placement for the best bass results.



Sounds like a good plan!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Shaggy said:


> Home Depot sells an 8x8 cement block, no center divider, all open, that weighs 24 lbs. for around a $1. I'm thinking that's definitely enough weight. I would glue a "T" on the opposite spine from the weight and lower it down with a rope sliding through the "T". When it hits bottom let go of one end of the rope and pull it through. Anyone see any flaws in this plan?
> 
> *SPFLDBASSGUY:* You're about the only other guy I see talking about bass so maybe we could team up to target the placement for the best bass results.


Hey Shaggy we could do that with no problem.


----------



## cjbrown

Bowling Balls??? Damn good idea. I bet maybe a few alleys local might give some up.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Hey Shaggy I've got an idea that is similar to yours, except mine is concrete n pvc pipes. Bowling bowls is an intersting idea as well. I'm thinking I want something like 3 different kinds all together in a given spot. Some we could try to get in a straight row, others could be a little less organized, whatever. Figure that if the main attractor is like your idea then the other two could be a tad diferrent in looks. Think something like that would work? Give 'em couple different options in one spot. We could keep 'em the same in each location as well, that'd help tell us which kind they prefer in that lake. Would that be a better approach?


----------



## walleyejigger

cjbrown said:


> Bowling Balls??? Damn good idea. I bet maybe a few alleys local might give some up.


drop some weighted down bowling pins so they can bowl


----------



## Shaggy

spfldbassguy said:


> Hey Shaggy I've got an idea that is similar to yours, except mine is concrete n pvc pipes. Bowling bowls is an intersting idea as well. I'm thinking I want something like 3 different kinds all together in a given spot. Some we could try to get in a straight row, others could be a little less organized, whatever. Figure that if the main attractor is like your idea then the other two could be a tad diferrent in looks. Think something like that would work? Give 'em couple different options in one spot. We could keep 'em the same in each location as well, that'd help tell us which kind they prefer in that lake. Would that be a better approach?


I don't know if it would be a better approach or not. This stuff is all new to me and so is CJ. I know that bass follow a route from deep water to where they spawn or come shallow to feed and really the only thing I was thinking was to get them some waypoints in water 8-12 ft. deep. But yeah your suggestion sounds good and I agree it would be good to mix it up.

I got a hold of a hand drawn map so I'm not sure of exact locations of certain structure but two places I was looking at was the barn foundation on the west side across from the camp grounds and the farm buildings foundations on the east side out from the cabins. Adding more stuff there seems like they would be great ambush points and the bass may already stage there before going into shallow water. Also there's a hump along side old buck creek lane, directly out from the marina area, right next to really deep water. The map shows it's 10 ft. there. Thought that might be a prime spot.

Think about it, get some opinions if you can. I do think the most important thing is where the stuff is put and exactly what it is is secondary.

This is going to be an exciting season.


----------



## Ville Boy

Hey guys I was helping to get the church gym ready for basketball tomorrow and saw a bunch of milk crates stacked up. As twisted as it sounds the first thing I thought about was if I wire 3 or 4 of those together and put a cement block in each one that would be a good structure for bait fish. Any thoughts? If I'm able to make something to retrieve it in a couple years I might even pick up some free lures lol.


----------



## Intimidator

Ville Boy said:


> Hey guys I was helping to get the church gym ready for basketball tomorrow and saw a bunch of milk crates stacked up. As twisted as it sounds the first thing I thought about was if I wire 3 or 4 of those together and put a cement block in each one that would be a good structure for bait fish. Any thoughts? If I'm able to make something to retrieve it in a couple years I might even pick up some free lures lol.


Yes, very good minnow or baitfish cover....plastic covered cable and clamps would be best to tie them together and to the cement block!

NICE!!!


----------



## huskie muskie

What about artificial xmas trees? I've seen atleast 4 on craigslist for free...


----------



## Intimidator

huskie muskie said:


> What about artificial xmas trees? I've seen atleast 4 on craigslist for free...


Nope! Debra will not allow ANY kind of metal to be place in the lake, unless it is a coated cable and clamp, or a rebar footer for a bucket! Most of those artificials have a metal post and branches, and some of the "leaves" are aluminum or coated. 
The good thing is that CJ has ALOT of real trees in her depths, now we want to add alot of stuff that will last til our kids can take over the projects!
I asked about sinking 55 gallon drums and wished I hadn't!


----------



## Doctor

I have super heavy duty cable ties, no metal can we use those, I have used these on boat axles for emergency tie ups and several different other ways, I wanted to use those for my "Cat Condos" Ville boy gave me another better idea also with the milk crates, I need to find some of those milk crates, if anybody has any need 8 please.................Doc


----------



## Intimidator

Doctor said:


> I have super heavy duty cable ties, no metal can we use those, I have used these on boat axles for emergency tie ups and several different other ways, I wanted to use those for my "Cat Condos" Ville boy gave me another better idea also with the milk crates, I need to find some of those milk crates, if anybody has any need 8 please.................Doc


I would think so...I have a bunch of Super HD tie straps if you need something else, we use them to tie Cabs down to pallets for shipment overseas!

I'll be out at CJ tomorrow watching the "Ice Boys" Crappie Fishing. If you want to see the tie straps call me!


----------



## Doctor

I also have a 8 foot long 3 inch PVC if anyone can use it, let me know


----------



## Intimidator

Ville Boy said:


> Hey guys I was helping to get the church gym ready for basketball tomorrow and saw a bunch of milk crates stacked up. As twisted as it sounds the first thing I thought about was if I wire 3 or 4 of those together and put a cement block in each one that would be a good structure for bait fish. Any thoughts? If I'm able to make something to retrieve it in a couple years I might even pick up some free lures lol.


You gave me a Great idea for smaller ones that anyone can build and transport....my son and I went out and bought 4 crates from Odd-Lots, then went to Lowes and got 2 half blocks.
Put one half block in the bottom of one crate and used 2 Super HD tie straps to attach it. Then put the second crate upside down on top of the bottom one and used 8 HD tie straps and a couple others to attach the 2 crates....Man, they look good! I'll get pictures on Monday! These things are easy to make and even easier to carry or store! You can even fit several in a car for transport!
If we put a couple of these in each location it will be great....heck we could make our own little "Hatchery" and "Fry Hotel" area!


----------



## Lowell H Turner

You guys are starting to REALLY impress me...this 1`s gonna be our best yet...by the way Saugeye Marc from Ice Fish Ohio has said he will male it to the meeting 3-3.


----------



## Ville Boy

Intimidator said:


> You gave me a Great idea for smaller ones that anyone can build and transport....my son and I went out and bought 4 crates from Odd-Lots, then went to Lowes and got 2 half blocks.
> Put one half block in the bottom of one crate and used 2 Super HD tie straps to attach it. Then put the second crate upside down on top of the bottom one and used 8 HD tie straps and a couple others to attach the 2 crates....Man, they look good! I'll get pictures on Monday! These things are easy to make and even easier to carry or store! You can even fit several in a car for transport!
> If we put a couple of these in each location it will be great....heck we could make our own little "Hatchery" and "Fry Hotel" area!


I wish it was part of a grand plan but I just saw them stacked up and thought of this project. I got 14 crates this morning, I talked to the custodian and he said he throws at least 4 away every week and that he will save them for me. I'm looking forward to seeing your pics. Do you think it is better to make 2 or 3 big ones or a bunch of smaller ones. I thought that I might be able to melt them together with a torch so I wouldn't need tie straps but I only succeeded 
in ruining one of them.


----------



## Lowell H Turner

Could stuff long lasting short branches in them thru a block...


----------



## Intimidator

Ville Boy said:


> I wish it was part of a grand plan but I just saw them stacked up and thought of this project. I got 14 crates this morning, I talked to the custodian and he said he throws at least 4 away every week and that he will save them for me. I'm looking forward to seeing your pics. Do you think it is better to make 2 or 3 big ones or a bunch of smaller ones. I thought that I might be able to melt them together with a torch so I wouldn't need tie straps but I only succeeded
> in ruining one of them.


I only did the 2 Crate "Hotel", just so people could see that it doesn't take alot of money or space to be able to help out! People can easily build these and store several at home and bring them in a car....or they can make BIG Luxury "Hotels" and bring them in a truck or trailer!


----------



## Ville Boy

I won't have any problems getting them to the lake. The biggest issue I am having is getting them on my boat. I only have a 14' fishing boat so the logistics of hauling a big structure on the boat scares me a little. I may just stick with the smaller ones unless someone else would be interested in hauling it from the dock to the drop point.


----------



## Intimidator

Ville Boy said:


> I won't have any problems getting them to the lake. The biggest issue I am having is getting them on my boat. I only have a 14' fishing boat so the logistics of hauling a big structure on the boat scares me a little. I may just stick with the smaller ones unless someone else would be interested in hauling it from the dock to the drop point.


We should have plenty of boats, hopefully you can make the Meet and Greet and get to know some of the guys that can help you out! If not, I have a couple friends that can help you take it out on their boats!
You build it...it will go in the water!!!LOL


----------



## Curtis937

That porcupine looking structure do u think it would work if it was flat on the bottom basically cut in half an and the pvc was placed in concrete to form the base I was thinking it would make it less likely to get snagged if u pored concrete to form a half a circle for the base and stick the pvc into the wet concrete and let it dry


----------



## Curtis937

Ill just make one and a post a pic of it on here its hard to explain n u guys can tell me what you think ill go get a bag of concrete and some pvc tomorrow


----------



## chuck71

Ville Boy said:


> I won't have any problems getting them to the lake. The biggest issue I am having is getting them on my boat. I only have a 14' fishing boat so the logistics of hauling a big structure on the boat scares me a little. I may just stick with the smaller ones unless someone else would be interested in hauling it from the dock to the drop point.


I've got a big 20' flat boat. I could probably help you out!


----------



## Intimidator

chuck71 said:


> I've got a big 20' flat boat. I could probably help you out!


Thanks Chuck...that will be a big help!


----------



## Shaggy

Curtis937 said:


> That porcupine looking structure do u think it would work if it was flat on the bottom basically cut in half an and the pvc was placed in concrete to form the base I was thinking it would make it less likely to get snagged if u pored concrete to form a half a circle for the base and stick the pvc into the wet concrete and let it dry


Sure that would work. In fact it's a great idea. It would actually make sinking them easier and less likely to possibly break a spine. How do you plan on forming a half ball of concrete and sticking the pvc in while wet? Remember to do something to the base of the pvc so it can't pull out of the concrete.


----------



## Intimidator

Jeff or Steve should be posting picks of the Milk Carton Crates soon!

Shag, I solved your problem! Go to www.crappie.com/crappie/crappie-cover-lake-structure/202939-my-little-pvc-build.html


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth

Here are Brent's crate pics.


----------



## Shaggy

Intimidator said:


> Jeff or Steve should be posting picks of the Milk Carton Crates soon!
> 
> Shag, I solved your problem! Go to www.crappie.com/crappie/crappie-cover-lake-structure/202939-my-little-pvc-build.html


That thing is awesome but I've been assuming one of the goals would be keeping the cost as low as possible. That looks expensive.

I'm a little tired from just getting home from work...how does that solve my problem?

Those crates gave me another thought. One of the major problems with building a bass population is that such a high percentage of the fry get eaten. I wonder if those would give them a place to hide where larger fish couldn't get to them.


----------



## Shaggy

Ville Boy said:


> I wish it was part of a grand plan but I just saw them stacked up and thought of this project. I got 14 crates this morning, I talked to the custodian and he said he throws at least 4 away every week and that he will save them for me. I'm looking forward to seeing your pics. Do you think it is better to make 2 or 3 big ones or a bunch of smaller ones. I thought that I might be able to melt them together with a torch so I wouldn't need tie straps but I only succeeded
> in ruining one of them.


Using wire ties to hold them together??? I'm not sure of this but aren't the ties held tight by a small metal piece??? If so it will rust and break away.


----------



## chuck71

Intimidator said:


> Shag, I solved your problem! Go to www.crappie.com/crappie/crappie-cover-lake-structure/202939-my-little-pvc-build.html


That is cool!!!


----------



## Ville Boy

The PVC spine thing is really cool. The pipe in the pic is schedule 40 PVC which doesn't float so your only obstacle when dropping it would be to hold it in place. Probably could be done by connecting it to concrete blocks using a strap made of something other than steel or iron which doesn't rust. I can't speak for everyone but I (and the fish) don't care how much you spend. 

I'm making an educated guess that you would have about 50 to 60 dollars in pvc to make the structure shown in the pic. You could cut the 4" pipe in half cutting down your cost and making the structure shorter. Would probably make it easier to secure as well.

Be positive man this is a good project that will benefit the fishery as well as the fishermen visiting. I will split the cost 50-50 with you if you want to do it.


----------



## Intimidator

Shaggy said:


> That thing is awesome but I've been assuming one of the goals would be keeping the cost as low as possible. That looks expensive.
> 
> I'm a little tired from just getting home from work...how does that solve my problem?
> 
> Those crates gave me another thought. One of the major problems with building a bass population is that such a high percentage of the fry get eaten. I wonder if those would give them a place to hide where larger fish couldn't get to them.



It solves your problem of having to make a bunch of little porcupines...you just make 1 Big one!LOL


----------



## Intimidator

Ville Boy said:


> The PVC spine thing is really cool. The pipe in the pic is schedule 40 PVC which doesn't float so your only obstacle when dropping it would be to hold it in place. Probably could be done by connecting it to concrete blocks using a strap made of something other than steel or iron which doesn't rust. I can't speak for everyone but I (and the fish) don't care how much you spend.
> 
> I'm making an educated guess that you would have about 50 to 60 dollars in pvc to make the structure shown in the pic. You could cut the 4" pipe in half cutting down your cost and making the structure shorter. Would probably make it easier to secure as well.
> 
> Be positive man this is a good project that will benefit the fishery as well as the fishermen visiting. I will split the cost 50-50 with you if you want to do it.



At full cost at Lowes, a piece of 4" round 5' long PVC costs just alittle over 9 bucks, then you could use (10-16) pieces of 1.5"x5' PVC at just over 1 buck a piece, for a cheaper version!
Your right, if done right, it will last and benefit the fishery FOREVER!


----------



## chuck71

Intimidator said:


> At full cost at Lowes, a piece of 4" round 5' long PVC costs just alittle over 9 bucks, then you could use (10-16) pieces of 1.5"x5' PVC at just over 1 buck a piece, for a cheaper version!
> Your right, if done right, it will last and benefit the fishery FOREVER!


Thanks for saving me the trip! I was going to stop by today and check out prices. A couple of these would be pretty easy to make. Any other thoughts on the best way to anchor these down??? Maybe concrete filled pvc on the bottom spines???

How much where those crates? I'm thinking a couple of these spine structures and 3-4 of the crate minnow motels nearby???


----------



## cjpolecat

I got a 6' pcv pipe 2" OD that I got from a construction site. If anyone wants for your project, PM me and make arrangments for collection. 
CJP.


----------



## Intimidator

chuck71 said:


> Thanks for saving me the trip! I was going to stop by today and check out prices. A couple of these would be pretty easy to make. Any other thoughts on the best way to anchor these down??? Maybe concrete filled pvc on the bottom spines???
> 
> How much where those crates? I'm thinking a couple of these spine structures and 3-4 of the crate minnow motels nearby???


I think the guy used 2 coated steel cables around the main beam and had 2 cement blocks holding it down!
I found 2 at Odd Lots for a buck and 4 at Wally World for 4 something a piece. I'm gonna ask around and get some Free ones.
I used 250lb tensile tie straps to hold the block in place, regular straps to line up the crates, then 125lb tensile straps to make sure it won't come loose. I'm woking on getting 250lb straps for anyone to use and will bring them to the M&G.


----------



## cjpolecat

I deposited the mentioned pvc at the marina for anyone to use. It's located at the bait shop in the restroom area. If you need it, pick it up and post a thread or Pm me. if not picked up within a week, I will repickitup and dumpsterize it..Dont want to leave trash. Boy, these big words are killing me...THINK SPRING..
cjp


----------



## Intimidator

cjpolecat said:


> I deposited the mentioned pvc at the marina for anyone to use. It's located at the bait shop in the restroom area. If you need it, pick it up and post a thread or Pm me. if not picked up within a week, I will repickitup and dumpsterize it..Dont want to leave trash. Boy, these big words are killing me...THINK SPRING..
> cjp


I'll stop out after work and pick it up if it's not already gone...then I'll let you know!

Thanks Fritz!


----------



## Lowell H Turner

Welcome back cj polecat!


----------



## Intimidator

OK, Everything is settled and we have everyones permission to go ahead with the drop!
Debra will not be able to attend the March 3rd Meet and Greet but will meet with us/Me/Lowell after we have decided locations and dates on March 3rd. I will have maps there so you can plot your ideas for Debra to look at!

We need everyone who is coming to have an idea of how many pieces of cover they can make and bring and if they also can sink it! This will be the last "Drop" for a couple years so we need to make it a good and productive one!

Debra would like to keep the cover between 12 and 18 feet deep on this round...exceptions will be up in Doc's Kitty Kat area! The line for no cover will be from the South Marina Breaker Wall across to the Emergency Spillway...except under special circumstances and Debras OK! Places where the Walleye nets COULD GO are off limits...period!!!

Everything will have to be sunk in ONE DAY! We will be able to store cover on the COE side of the reservoir 1 week prior to the drop date! We will not be able to use the Maint. lane or the "Park" side of the reservoir to store cover. Cover will be allowed to be dropped from the Main Boat Ramp, COE side, and Marina. Cover can also just be brought the day of the drop!

Tentative drop dates will be July 28th, or any Saturday in August that we can agree on...We must have a secondary date also if weather is an issue...we only get 2 chances to "Legally" drop! Debra will also be with us the day of the drop!


----------



## Lowell H Turner

This is your chance to "enhance' or even CREATE your long sought "honey hole' within our restrictions; this chance WILL NOT come again for several yrs at best. If we only get 10 people with 20 attractors a piece that`s 200 more...BTW, assuming we have adequate boats available, sinking even 400 in 1 day is rather easily done, assembly is the HARD part. Let`s LIGHT this candle...


----------



## Ville Boy

Got off work a little early today. Stopped at Home Depot and picked up some pvc to get started. Here is what I got today. Do you guys think that big plastic zip ties will hold the milk crates together?

Im going to make 2 of these if I can get enough milk crates. They are about 5 feet cubes. Hopefully I can finish this one this weekend and post completed pics.


----------



## Intimidator

Ville Boy said:


> Got off work a little early today. Stopped at Home Depot and picked up some pvc to get started. Here is what I got today. Do you guys think that big plastic zip ties will hold the milk crates together?
> 
> Im going to make 2 of these if I can get enough milk crates. They are about 5 feet cubes. Hopefully I can finish this one this weekend and post completed pics.



Nice! 
I used (2) 250lb plastic tie straps to hold the cement block in the crates and (8) 125lb tie straps to put the milk crates together.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

I'd like to meet that weekend, 3 March, but of course every great day for doing stuff always gets interrupted by DRILL WEEKEND. Sucks b/c the past couple years I've wanted to go to the Arnold Classic in Columbus, we have to work that weekend. What time is everyone meeting?


----------



## Intimidator

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> I'd like to meet that weekend, 3 March, but of course every great day for doing stuff always gets interrupted by DRILL WEEKEND. Sucks b/c the past couple years I've wanted to go to the Arnold Classic in Columbus, we have to work that weekend. What time is everyone meeting?


Saturday March 3rd, 1pm, Visitor Center! We'll be covering the locations we want to put cover in, trying to guesstimate how much we can get built, and setting the date to drop it! We'll have some examples of cover and be able to exchange ideas....it can be quick if needed or you can stay and chat!


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

That's the problem, at 1pm, I'll still be at work.


----------



## Lowell H Turner

Been there, had to do that...for what it`s worth, Thank You for your service sir!


----------



## Lowell H Turner

Ville Boy, those look great !


----------



## Shaggy

I was beginning to wonder if the whole CJ crew had been abducted by aliens or something. No posts for 3 days!!! What's up with that???

With me wanting to target structure for LM Bass with the porcupines I was thinking a minimum depth of 6' and a max of 12' but that's considerably shallower than what Debra's talking. Also thinking that during the summer the dissolved oxygen gets too low for bass usually below 15 feet. Anyway since I'm new to CJ I'm going to have to rely on all of you to recommend where to drop the cover.


----------



## cjpolecat

This whole thread is being operated by Aliens... Whats everyone's thought on milk crates. I want to attract minnows and fry to attract bigger fish to the area, I'm thinking 3 high w/cement block on the bottom. That was the thought when this thing started out..


----------



## Lowell H Turner

cj polecat, those sound good to me. They should last forever, sir...(Really? There ARE aliens?)


----------



## Intimidator

cjpolecat said:


> This whole thread is being operated by Aliens... Whats everyone's thought on milk crates. I want to attract minnows and fry to attract bigger fish to the area, I'm thinking 3 high w/cement block on the bottom. That was the thought when this thing started out..


I'm telling ya Fritz, the Milk Crate "Minnow Condos" that I have built are fantastic!
They are super easy to make and you can get several in a car...if you use a cement block on the bottom one and use heavy tie straps to hold the block and the 2 or 3 crates together, they should, last forever and stay put!
You can also use 2 plastic laundry baskets with holes the same way.....But the #1 thing that everyone has to understand is that we need to "Over Do" the weight holding these things down and "Over Do" the material we use to attach or hold everything together!!!


----------



## Intimidator

Shaggy said:


> I was beginning to wonder if the whole CJ crew had been abducted by aliens or something. No posts for 3 days!!! What's up with that???
> 
> With me wanting to target structure for LM Bass with the porcupines I was thinking a minimum depth of 6' and a max of 12' but that's considerably shallower than what Debra's talking. Also thinking that during the summer the dissolved oxygen gets too low for bass usually below 15 feet. Anyway since I'm new to CJ I'm going to have to rely on all of you to recommend where to drop the cover.


Let me first please explain that I have some "Personal Drama" going on!
But, no matter what happens, I'm committed to this Project....for the benefit of CJ, present fishermen, and future fishermen like my son, Steve's, and anyone elses children who fish!

You are correct, The thermocline at CJ sets up right around 15 feet, last year it hit 13 feet....YOU WILL BE FINE AT THE DEPTHS YOU WANT....just pick good locations and we'll diagram them on the 3rd for approval....if we have good reasoning and thought processes, they will be approved!


----------



## Shaggy

Intimidator said:


> Let me first please explain that I have some "Personal Drama" going on!
> But, no matter what happens, I'm committed to this Project....for the benefit of CJ, present fishermen, and future fishermen like my son, Steve's, and anyone elses children who fish!
> 
> You are correct, The thermocline at CJ sets up right around 15 feet, last year it hit 13 feet....YOU WILL BE FINE AT THE DEPTHS YOU WANT....just pick good locations and we'll diagram them on the 3rd for approval....if we have good reasoning and thought processes, they will be approved!


I sincerely hope your drama is not too serious or too personal in nature and resolves itself very soon.

Thanks for your response. I was concerned about those depths for bass.

Looking forward to meeting you all on the 3rd. Hope you don't think I'm weird if I make notes of your handles and names.


----------



## Intimidator

Shaggy said:


> I sincerely hope your drama is not too serious or too personal in nature and resolves itself very soon.
> 
> Thanks for your response. I was concerned about those depths for bass.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting you all on the 3rd. Hope you don't think I'm weird if I make notes of your handles and names.


Life goes on, no matter what happens!

I'm looking forward to the meeting also! 


ANY BODY HAVE SOME NAME TAGS!!!!!LOL


----------



## Lowell H Turner

Can i put mine on my thermos or coffee cup?


----------



## Shaggy

Intimidator said:


> ANY BODY HAVE SOME NAME TAGS!!!!!LOL


I have a bunch of, like, 3 x 4 stick-on labels. We can stick them on our shirts.


----------



## Intimidator

Shaggy said:


> I have a bunch of, like, 3 x 4 stick-on labels. We can stick them on our shirts.


That would work! It normally takes me a few glances before I can rememeber faces and names!


----------



## cjpolecat

Has anyone noticed Lowell, after a couple hours without coffee, his eyes turn blue...


----------



## Lowell H Turner

HA HA HA ! (Although true...)


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth

Here are some more updated pics from Brent


----------



## Intimidator

Crazy4Smallmouth said:


> Here are some more updated pics from Brent


I added some more "weight" to the Milk Crates...actually I figured if I added some 3 hole bricks that I could also attract some crawdads and have a perfectly contained ecosystem!
I hope the fish enjoy the "Color Palette" that I chose for them....Hey, they were FREE!
The 5'x4" PVC/2x4x4' Trees have 1.5 inch holes on both sides!


----------



## Lowell H Turner

Very GOOD idea, Sir Intimidator.


----------



## kschupp

I like the milk crate idea, but where would I get the really heavy duty straps?


----------



## Intimidator

kschupp said:


> I like the milk crate idea, but where would I get the really heavy duty straps?


Odd Lots have them every now and then in Automotive, Auto Parts stores carry them. You can also use plastic coated metal cable and clamps.


----------



## Intimidator

HOLD OFF BUYING TIE STRAPS FOR NOW!
International may donate a couple boxes of the 250# tensiles (BIG $$) to "the cause"! I will know for sure, very soon!


----------



## cjpolecat

I'm going to stack mine 3 high. the bottom for crawdad because half will be in the mud, The top will be the minnie condo, Im' going to cut a hole both sides of the middle one---ala-------A cat house with a drive through.
cjp


----------



## Lowell H Turner

May I "suggest" several 10 and 3 holedred bricks, "Friend"? If wired to the inside corners this MAY provive various inhaling large gulping predatory fish(es) a feeding opportunity by literally "eyeballin`' the individual holes and sucking smaller crayfish thru the resulting baked clay "straws"...have seen juvenille bass exhibit this behavior. (Yup, there`s another 1...GULP!)


----------



## Shaggy

Lowell H Turner said:


> May I "suggest" several 10 and 3 holedred bricks, "Friend"? If wired to the inside corners this MAY provive various inhaling large gulping predatory fish(es) a feeding opportunity by literally "eyeballin`' the individual holes and sucking smaller crayfish thru the resulting baked clay "straws"...have seen juvenille bass exhibit this behavior. (Yup, there`s another 1...GULP!)


Man it must be tough being a little fish in a big pond. I mean *ALWAYS* having to look over your shoulder. Hey!!!! What was that little bit of current I just fel...Oh well, another one bites the dust.


----------



## Lowell H Turner

Shaggy, it`s a "fish eat fish" world under there...might as well help keep their bellys round.


----------



## chuck71

Can these be used for anything? Cut off the top, weight it down...???

http://dayton.craigslist.org/grd/2845401369.html


----------



## Doctor

Those would make great spawning condos for Flatheads...............Doc


----------



## Intimidator

chuck71 said:


> Can these be used for anything? Cut off the top, weight it down...???
> 
> http://dayton.craigslist.org/grd/2845401369.html


----------



## chuck71

Doctor said:


> Those would make great spawning condos for Flatheads...............Doc



Would these only be used by flatheads, or would this benefit any other species?? 

I just sold my truck, but if I can get a deal on 4-5 of these and figure out how to get them, I will try to do so. Is 4-5 "enough" to make a difference??

Also, would I want to cut the whole top off or just a portion of it. If only half of the lid was cut off all you would have to do is stick a block in in and drop it in???


----------



## Intimidator

chuck71 said:


> Would these only be used by flatheads, or would this benefit any other species??
> 
> I just sold my truck, but if I can get a deal on 4-5 of these and figure out how to get them, I will try to do so. Is 4-5 "enough" to make a difference??
> 
> Also, would I want to cut the whole top off or just a portion of it. If only half of the lid was cut off all you would have to do is stick a block in in and drop it in???


 
I'm not gonna be much help on the Catfish Structure...I just don't have the knowledge, but Cats are the only fish that I could see using these...Cats like the "Caves" with no back door! Other fish like vertical structure WITH an escape route from the BIG Cats!
I still think the BLOCKS...will have to be strapped in some how??

My truck is gone in the middle of March so I'm also trying to get as much done now as possible before the Camaro comes in!


----------



## Salmonid

Two thoughts here, I know hatcheries use the 55 gallon drums hollowed out with no top or bottom and when you sink thm, youll need to make darn sure they are laying flat,and will stay that way. Correct, the big channels will get under something to spawn including under every cedar tree on its side, I know My pond has several cedars on there sides and 2 years ago and last year I had a "world class" spawn in my pond with no other structures to spawn under so I know if there is a will, there is a way.... 

My second thought is that when not used for spawning by channels in June/July, Im sure other species like crappies wpuld suspend around it, Id suggest dropping these in about 8FOW on a gravely bottom next to some other structures. 

Ever structure will help and by adding different types, you increase the opportunities for all species to use it. 
Salmonid


----------



## kschupp

Salmonid said:


> My second thought is that when not used for spawning by channels in June/July, Im sure other species like crappies wpuld suspend around it, Id suggest dropping these in about 8FOW on a gravely bottom next to some other structures.
> 
> Salmonid


Is there such a thing as a "gravely bottom" out at CJ?


----------



## chuck71

I'm not really a catfish guy, although I do fish for them occasionally, but these seems like an easy and inexpensive option. I would definately need advise on where to place them. I'll post up if I get some and plan on using them.


----------



## Salmonid

Yes, I know of several places off sand bars, along road beds etc where there is good rock on the bottom at CJ. I do a lot of dragging baits across the bottom for cats and you can feel the rock through the rods action when you hit those areas. 

Salmonid


----------



## Intimidator

Salmonid said:


> Yes, I know of several places off sand bars, along road beds etc where there is good rock on the bottom at CJ. I do a lot of dragging baits across the bottom for cats and you can feel the rock through the rods action when you hit those areas.
> 
> Salmonid


Mark, Thanks So Much For The Help! 
This is A Chance for The Cat Guys to do what they've always wanted at CJ to grow some BIG 'UNS!


----------



## easytobeme03

A buddy of mine down south used to use the barrels in his pond. He cut all but 2 inches of the top off and filled the bottom with concrete to hold them down. A little heavy to drop but they stayed in place pretty good


----------



## Ville Boy

chuck71 said:


> Can these be used for anything? Cut off the top, weight it down...???
> 
> http://dayton.craigslist.org/grd/2845401369.html


I will check with my dad tomorrow. I know he has 15 or 20 of those barrels at the farm. If he isn't using them (or I should say if he can't come up with an excuse to hoard them) I will bring them for you on the 3rd.


----------



## chuck71

Ville Boy said:


> I will check with my dad tomorrow. I know he has 15 or 20 of those barrels at the farm. If he isn't using them (or I should say if he can't come up with an excuse to hoard them) I will bring them for you on the 3rd.


That would work! I don't think I can make it on the 3rd because of my son's birthday party though. Maybe we could work something out??


----------



## downtime8763

All right who wants to meet for lunch before the meeting and where is a good location ? If we can't fish we can eat!!!!


----------



## Shaggy

downtime8763 said:


> All right who wants to meet for lunch before the meeting and where is a good location ? If we can't fish we can eat!!!!


Count me in for lunch but since I'm a newb I can't suggest a location.


----------



## downtime8763

How about Bob Evens at us 41 n us 68 at 11:15-11:30 Saturday morning?


----------



## Lowell H Turner

May I "suggest' the Bob Evans on US 40 at Wal Mart just E of Springfield. It`s much closer to the Visitor`s Center.


----------



## bassattacker

i applaud you gentlemen for what your doing for that fishery, ive never fished cj but im wanting to this year, also i belong to a private fish and game club that has a about a 15 acre lake that used to have x-mas trees dropped every year as structure but it hasnt been done in some years so its all broken down and pretty much nonexistent now, so taking a lead from you guys i have spoken with the lake chairman and we are in the process of doing some things similiar to what you guys are doing so that it can be a viable fishery for my children as well as other members children for sometime to come...


----------



## downtime8763

Lowell H Turner said:


> May I "suggest' the Bob Evans on US 40 at Wal Mart just E of Springfield. It`s much closer to the Visitor`s Center.


It's Bob's on us 40 at 11:15 - 11:30 then. If we get a very many to respond I'll call Bob's to get an area for us.Pm me it you ca make it.


----------



## Shaggy

bassattacker said:


> i applaud you gentlemen for what your doing for that fishery, ive never fished cj but im wanting to this year, also i belong to a private fish and game club that has a about a 15 acre lake that used to have x-mas trees dropped every year as structure but it hasnt been done in some years so its all broken down and pretty much nonexistent now, so taking a lead from you guys i have spoken with the lake chairman and we are in the process of doing some things similiar to what you guys are doing so that it can be a viable fishery for my children as well as other members children for sometime to come...


Bravo bassattacker!!! I hope this catches on all over the state. If we want good places to fish we can't wait on the government to make it happen. Hope you drum up a lot of interest in the project. Also hope you read through the entire thread. There have been a lot of great ideas presented.


----------



## Doctor

Bob Evans sounds good to me I'll see you there..........Doc


----------



## Ville Boy

Is the visitor center the building off to the right as you make your way back to the ramp kind of across the street from the beach?


----------



## Lowell H Turner

The Visitor`s Center is located on the SW corner of the Reservoir, about 1/2 mile North of the Outlet Tower. Access to it is from Croft Rd between the overhead RR overpass and the bridge crossing Buck Creek below the dam. Basically, if coming from or crossing St Rt 4, going East, it`s the 1st immediate left hand rd after going under the RR. If coming from Old Columbus or Robert Eastman Rds going West, it`s the 1st immediate right after crossing the bridge. Follow Overlook Rd untill it ends. the building on top of the hill to your right is the Visitor`s Center and US Army Corps of Engineer`s Office.


----------



## Intimidator

Ville Boy said:


> Is the visitor center the building off to the right as you make your way back to the ramp kind of across the street from the beach?


No! Opposite side of the lake!
From there you would come across Robert Eastman (that overlooks the lake) and go to the stop sign at the South end of the DAM...that will be Croft road and you'll be right across from the Bait store! Turn right onto Croft...you'll see Buck Creek (Dam Discharge) on your right...you'll go about 1/4 mile and you'll see the Old Reid Ponds on your left, a train Tressel up farther ahead, and a Paved road on the right...turn right onto the COE Road. This road goes on the other side of he creek and winds around the DAM passing a playground and restrooms, you start going up on the North side of the Dam and the COE is the first building on the right with a overlook parking lot on the N side of the building! 
We'll be looking forward to meeting you! Or you can show up at Bob Evans and follow us from there!!
Brent


----------



## Intimidator

downtime8763 said:


> It's Bob's on us 40 at 11:15 - 11:30 then. If we get a very many to respond I'll call Bob's to get an area for us.


COUNT ME IN!!! Looking forward to seeing everyones "Ugly Mugs" again!!!LOL


----------



## Intimidator

CHUCK!
Your PM box is Full...I can send you any info!!!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Now you know Brent that the fine workers at Burger King will be upset if you don't get your usual #4.LOL


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Now you know Brent that the fine workers at Burger King will be upset if you don't get your usual #4.LOL


I normally only have a Burger at BK while the Marina Restaurant is closed!LOL 
I do eat breakfast at Bob's place though! Hoping to see your "Ugly Mug" there also!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> I normally only have a Burger at BK while the Marina Restaurant is closed!LOL
> I do eat breakfast at Bob's place though! Hoping to see your "Ugly Mug" there also!


She's working Saturday and I'm gonna be entertaining a hyper 4yr old. might go over to my moms' house and let him play with her Lego sets. My mom still has a box of Legos that my brother, sister, and myself played with when we was kids. Kinda cool to see him playing with them now. He's already talking about going fishing. Swimming too! What time's the meeting? 1pm? I should go back and read the thread again.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> What time's the meeting? 1pm? I should go back and read the thread again.


THE MEET AND GREET to set all the CJ Cover Plans...will be Saturday, March 3rd, 1 pm at the Visitors Center in the COE building, on the Dam side of the lake! They are setting up tables and chairs for us in the downstairs meeting room!


----------



## downtime8763

spfldbassguy said:


> She's working Saturday and I'm gonna be entertaining a hyper 4yr old. might go over to my moms' house and let him play with her Lego sets. My mom still has a box of Legos that my brother, sister, and myself played with when we was kids. Kinda cool to see him playing with them now. He's already talking about going fishing. Swimming too! What time's the meeting? 1pm? I should go back and read the thread again.


Entertaining a hyper 4yr old,heck you can bring Brent along!!!


----------



## easytobeme03

Ill be at the meeting but not the lunch, will be at work . Also atleast 2 members from the Salvation Army will be at the meeting.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Well at the very worst I'll be toting a angelic faced,sugar loving, "energetic", lil 4 yr old wiseass along with me. I'm sure if I bring along some of his super hero toys or Thomas stuff he'd be content for say 20-30min tops and I might be overestimating that time frame.LOL She should (I actually mean hopefully) be home shorty after noon so I can be out there at 1pm.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Well at the very worst I'll be toting a angelic faced,sugar loving, "energetic", lil 4 yr old wiseass along with me. I'm sure if I bring along some of his super hero toys or Thomas stuff he'd be content for say 20-30min tops and I might be overestimating that time frame.LOL She should (I actually mean hopefully) be home shorty after noon so I can be out there at 1pm.


As long as you are at the meeting, we need your input and Shag needs your help also!


----------



## downtime8763

At the moment there are six going to Bob's south Tuttle road Springfield, if anyone is going to stop in pleas send me a pm.


----------



## sisezz73

I should be attending the meeting.


----------



## Ville Boy

I have my sons last basketball game and my daughters gymnastics Saturday morning so I can't make bob evans but I will be at the meeting by one. Possibly throwing some lures at the spillway after.


----------



## Intimidator

If I don't get a chance at the meeting because we are talking about everything else! THANKS! Thanks to everyone who can spare their time and come to the meeting, I know how short time is for everyone...that's why we are trying to do this thing right and not waste alot of valuable time on this project! And THANKS to everyone taking part in this last "Project" for several years! After this "Project" we can sit back, relax, and just fish for a while! We really need to make this one a GREAT ONE for MOTHER CJ!


----------



## downtime8763

Brent, It's thanks to you that this project is moving at the pace it is and the potential help for CJ is unreal. You have become King Neptune of C J and may your rein be long and Wet!


----------



## Intimidator

downtime8763 said:


> Brent, It's thanks to you that this project is moving at the pace it is and the potential help for CJ is unreal. You have become King Neptune of C J and may your rein be long and Wet!


You know what?? Mother CJ and I do have a "Watery Attraction"...maybe it's because I'm a Pisces (March 5th) and "She" feels close to me....I have never went to CJ to go Swimming or Skiing!.....But, I have been attracted to her "depths" several times, come close to not escaping her clutches once, and have had many other occurences where I've had to fight the attraction!!!LOL

Hopefully, we all recieve her "Favor" due to the time and effort we all have spent with her, especially after this one!
Good Fishing To All!


----------



## Doctor

Found the style crates today that I was looking for the cat condo's I'm making will have one in the truck for Saturday, Chuck and I are working on a major spawn barrel for the big kitties also, will show you guys the idea, if not an example if I can get one built prior to the meeting.


----------



## Intimidator

Doctor said:


> Found the style crates today that I was looking for the cat condo's I'm making will have one in the truck for Saturday, Chuck and I are working on a major spawn barrel for the big kitties also, will show you guys the idea, if not an example if I can get one built prior to the meeting.


I'm excited for ya!
I have a buddy who is the Maint Man for an Apartment Complex in Spfld, he called the other night wanting info on what the fish are doing at CJ and I told him about the project....he told me to stop by and he gave me 10 NICE crates that people had left and gave me cement blocks to sink them!


----------



## Doctor

Hey Brent,

Bring me some of those heavy duty straps to the meeting, I'll use what I have but I would like to reinforce it with yours.............thanks.........Doc


----------



## Lowell H Turner

Blue Boat, parchance `tis the nearing time to donate generously of a certain cedar tree`s stout limbs; Zip tied together and cast in Quik Crete and garnished liberally with red 10 holed bricks and fated to soon be watered heavily on a not so far away day...parchance also any downed wrist thick osage orange to meet the same submerged lot, consigned to the semi murky and fertile depths of 3 fathoms (?) deep...our BEST !


----------



## Doctor

Got the cat condo finished for the meeting so everyone has a glimse of it, bait is going to check in but ain't going to be checking out in this Hotel....LOL. I would like to drop these in the mud gravel shoal areas back on the North end and along the old creek line that runs up the east bank along the campgrounds...Doc


----------



## Intimidator

Doctor said:


> Got the cat condo finished for the meeting so everyone has a glimse of it, bait is going to check in but ain't going to be checking out in this Hotel....LOL. I would like to drop these in the mud gravel shoal areas back on the North end and along the old creek line that runs up the east bank along the campgrounds...Doc


DANG DOC....THOSE ARE SWEET!!!!!
I have your straps! (250 pounders)


----------



## BlueBoat98

Lowell,

I thought you'd never ask! I've got a few cedar boughs already cut from another tree but the big one is still standing. I can't do it by myself but a few guys with chainsaws could make pretty quick work of it. I'm going to try to get to the meeting tomorrow if I can get away from another thing for a while. We'll talk about it then.

MC


----------



## Lowell H Turner

See you all tommorow...(evil laughter sound effect here...)


----------



## spfldbassguy

It's now official, the meet n greet has been ruined. I'll be attending (w/o a hyper 4yr old) so that means just by my presence the meeting has gone done hill.LOL


----------



## KWaller

This is definetly the thread to ask this question I have.
Okay, living on buckeye lake, the water is low and as I paddle around I have found a lot of empty beer bottles laying around from litter bugs. I thought, what if I reused those. So my question is, do you think the odnr would allow if I took those trash peices and filled the bottle with some cement and put a small, tree branch in it and let it dry. Then take it to places and stick the bottle down in the mud so only the branch is sticking up. It would be a good way to reuse trash.

Sorry if this seems like I'm hi jacking the thread, just curious and you guys seem like you know the most about a situation like this!
Thanks!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## hatteras1

hows this??? after the cement hardens, break off the glass to recycle


----------



## KWaller

hatteras1 said:


> hows this??? after the cement hardens, break off the glass to recycle


I didn't think of that! That's a good idea too

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## hatteras1

no more pine trees pleeeze


----------



## Doctor

Great meeting everyone and putting a face with a handle here on the board hopefully I can remember the names, after seeing some of the structure ideas I came up with some other ideas that I'm going to incorporate pictures to follow after development........Doc


----------



## downtime8763

Great to meet everyone that was able to make it. After the meeting Bill and I went to Carter Lumber and found the 3ft zip ties to use on the milk style crates .35cents each or 50 -$10.99 also

10 ft pvc pipe
2" sch 40 $6.49
3" sch 40 $13.29
4" sch 40 $17.99
4" dr24 $15.79
4" sdr35 $10.99
4" leach $5.59 (might be best to use?)


----------



## Doctor

Heres the pictures:










The Cat Log, several crates zipped together with weights three hole bricks in crates, these will be dropped into the lake just like you see it. mainly on gravel and sand bar areas. Should attract several species. Only a foot tall may make them longer than this but looking at 4 foot overall length.



















Channel Cat/Blue Cat Hotel, weight goes into the crate, Barrel is Zipped to the crate and dropped into place Crate will sit down into the mud or on top of gravel areas. I'll hole saw on top of the barrel allowing air to escape and small fish can use the cover when the cats do not.


----------



## chuck71

downtime8763 said:


> Great to meet everyone that was able to make it. After the meeting Bill and I went to Carter Lumber and found the 3ft zip ties to use on the milk style crates .35cents each or 50 -$10.99 also
> 
> 10 ft pvc pipe
> 2" sch 40 $6.49
> 3" sch 40 $13.29
> 4" sch 40 $17.99
> 4" dr24 $15.79
> 4" sdr35 $10.99
> 4" leach $5.59 (might be best to use?)





4" leach, What is that???


----------



## Intimidator

chuck71 said:


> 4" leach, What is that???


It already has the holes in it for a leech bed or drainage.


----------



## Intimidator

KWaller said:


> This is definetly the thread to ask this question I have.
> Okay, living on buckeye lake, the water is low and as I paddle around I have found a lot of empty beer bottles laying around from litter bugs. I thought, what if I reused those. So my question is, do you think the odnr would allow if I took those trash peices and filled the bottle with some cement and put a small, tree branch in it and let it dry. Then take it to places and stick the bottle down in the mud so only the branch is sticking up. It would be a good way to reuse trash.
> 
> Sorry if this seems like I'm hi jacking the thread, just curious and you guys seem like you know the most about a situation like this!
> Thanks!
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


If you really wanted to be a "Good Citizen" you should just pick up the bottles and dispose of them properly!
Glass of any kind should not be used around water where people may walk, swim, etc. 
It would take alot of your little bottle branches to really help the fish of Buckeye, it may not be worth your time or effort!
If you really want to see and discuss how a "Project" should be organized and pulled off, then you should by all means show up on July 28th when we will be in force...improving our local lake!


----------



## Intimidator

hatteras1 said:


> no more pine trees pleeeze


Sorry, do you have a problem with Christmas trees?? 
They provide a very basic need for fish and as they start to breakdown they provide grazing for many types of aquatic life, which leads to all of us having a better fishery.
I have found that the use of weedless lures, jigs, hooks, and just learning how to fish correctly has really increased my catch rate and I barely lose any lures now!
And yes, there will be plenty of trees going in on July 28th also!


----------



## Intimidator

The "CJ Project" COVER DROP DATE will be on JULY 28th!
Rain/Foul Weather date will be August 4 or the 11th if needed!
I will talk with Debra to find out how early she can be there, we will have all day to complete the Project if needed, but you can go as soon as your cover is sunk if you wish!
I will also talk with Chris (COE) and find out where he wants us to put the cover the week before we drop it!

Thanks to everyone who made the meeting...It was also a pleasure meeting all the new members...Ville Boy and Shaggy have some very nice Cover for CJ. Bill, nice meeting you, I hope Downtime brings you around more often!CJ Brown is was nice to finally get to meet you and I hope we can really get to talk this year, thanks for the offer to help sink stuff also...we appreciate it!
Jaime, it was nice meeting you, Beth, and your buddy, Thanks for your help and we'll be glad to do whatever we can for the Charity Tourney!

Everyone that couldn't make it just PM me how many pieces of cover you think you will have, and a general area where you want it to go in...I will put it on a map to give to Debra for approval!
GOOD FISHING TO ALL!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Was sleep but woke up for some odd reason and couldn't go back to bed so I figured I'd log onto OGF. Great meeting everyone I hadn't met previously, Brent sorry about the jokes. You know that I gotta mess with you, trying to help you keep your mind sharp in your advancing age.LOL

Hey Doc, couple of things for you. 1) Thanks once again for that drift sock, that thing's gonna be the ticket. 2) Awesome pics, I'm sure the Flatheads that aren't in CJ are gonna love them things along with the bigger Channels. Will the Blues use them at all, spawning maybe? I'm sure quite a few species will try to take up residence in those.

Shaggy, betcha went home and looked at those maps again didn't you? I didn't look at a map but thought a little more about your idea for the "trails". If multiple trails was made then one kind of cover would be used in that one trail and so on and so on. Should really be able to tell which one they prefered better for future reference . The trails in the one area we talked alot about. Now in the other area by the ES we could mix in together different types of the cover together to give the fish over there a different look. I think it was CJBROWN that said he had caught alot of smallmouth over there and I've caught my fair share of LM as well in that area. I'm sure this cover will help the smallmouth out but it'll probably be the largemouth that benefit the most IMO. Which isn't a bad thing either because they could use the help too. Remember about the area Doc was refering to with the culverts, that could be another place to think about if we want to maybe go with that area over one of the first two. Don't know if Doc is gonna be putting anything in that area? Even if we was only able to place 5-6 pieces there in conjuction with the other two areas, man the fish would be loving it.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Would we be allowed to load up from the floating dock off the dam side? It'll be there just waiting to be used and if we could then it'd be the closest place to launch some boats from. Got the nice sidewalk leading up to it so carrying it to there would be a breeze. Just another thought for everyone.


----------



## Shaggy

spfldbassguy said:


> Shaggy, betcha went home and looked at those maps again didn't you? I didn't look at a map but thought a little more about your idea for the "trails". If multiple trails was made then one kind of cover would be used in that one trail and so on and so on. Should really be able to tell which one they prefered better for future reference . The trails in the one area we talked alot about. Now in the other area by the ES we could mix in together different types of the cover together to give the fish over there a different look. I think it was CJBROWN that said he had caught alot of smallmouth over there and I've caught my fair share of LM as well in that area. I'm sure this cover will help the smallmouth out but it'll probably be the largemouth that benefit the most IMO. Which isn't a bad thing either because they could use the help too. Remember about the area Doc was refering to with the culverts, that could be another place to think about if we want to maybe go with that area over one of the first two. Don't know if Doc is gonna be putting anything in that area? Even if we was only able to place 5-6 pieces there in conjuction with the other two areas, man the fish would be loving it.


You nailed it right on the head. I went to work on the maps as soon as I got home. I actually forgot what Doc said about those culverts. Thanks for reminding me!!! When we left yesterday we had four places mapped. Two trails, the ES, and that line of stumps Doc mentioned off the railroad bed. If we did a trail over to the culverts which of the other ones do you think we should eliminate?


----------



## spfldbassguy

Shaggy said:


> You nailed it right on the head. I went to work on the maps as soon as I got home. I actually forgot what Doc said about those culverts. Thanks for reminding me!!! When we left yesterday we had four places mapped. Two trails, the ES, and that line of stumps Doc mentioned off the railroad bed. If we did a trail over to the culverts which of the other ones do you think we should eliminate?


I forgot about the line of stumps, man that's a tough one. Either there or those culverts and both could end up being very productive. We still got plenty of time though to figure this out.


----------



## Shaggy

spfldbassguy said:


> I forgot about the line of stumps, man that's a tough one. Either there or those culverts and both could end up being very productive. We still got plenty of time though to figure this out.


You're right...we do still have plenty of time. I'll probably just say the heck with it and do both places anyway. It'll cost more but it could be a long time before we can do this again.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Shaggy said:


> You're right...we do still have plenty of time. I'll probably just say the heck with it and do both places anyway. It'll cost more but it could be a long time before we can do this again.


I gotta start stockpiling some crates, got to get ahold of about 50 of them. That would be more than enough for what I'm thinking of doing. I'm concentarting all my ideas on crates and variations of them. Couple a couple different ideas for giving them different looks. Really like what you're putting together, have always heard that those things worked.


----------



## david11959

St. Croix Unsheathes Series of Walleye Dream Rods
by Outdoor Hub on January 12, 2012

species: Walleye

brand(s): St. Croix




The last several decades of walleye fishing history have bore witness to truly prodigious progress. The rod-crafters at St. Croix have been there all along, engineering new and better tools during this era of angling enlightenment. Back when that pioneering fishing guide first back-trolled along a breakline, St. Croix was there. The day the bottom-bouncer made its original Dakota-country debut, St. Croix was on the scene. When mass schools of giant Great Lakes walleyes materialized in openwater, you know who was there arming the angling army.

When you craft the sweetest fishing sticks on the planet for three-score years, the inevitable result is just thatlegendary. Straight from the epicenter of the walleye world comes a rod worthy of St. Croixs eminent namethe Legend Tournament Walleye series; as naturally comfortable pitching jigs and minnows in the final hour of a neck-and-neck tournament as they are pulling cranks on a carefree Sunday afternoon. Legend Tournament Walleye rods arent just finely tuned instruments, either. Theyre a prized collection of presentation-specific wands that greet you like a gentlemanly handshake  firm, confident, and honest.

Legendary tournament pros fished with St. Croix rod craftsmen, and didnt leave the boat until they came to a consensus  everything was just right. The finest tournament-grade rods ever produced include twelve individually crafted, tactic-specific spinning rods, plus a gem of a trolling/back bouncing tool. The walleye pros poured in decades of gritty and wise tournament experience. St. Croixs design and engineering team added the optimal blend of technology and art, conjuring the pinnacle of walleye wands. Founded on re-engineered SCIV graphite blanks bolstered with 3M Matrix Resin, rod strength and sensitivity approach immaculate perfection. Legend Tournament Walleye rods impeccably manage line, lures and surging fish, too, thanks to ingenious Fuji K Series Tangle-Free Concept Guides, each one inlaid with Alconite rings and polished frames to zip all line types through guides like a greased eel. Split-grip, super-grade cork handles provide the ultimate hand-to-rod relationship.

Regarding these momentous angling instruments, walleye legend Ted Takasaki proudly proclaims: The actions of the Legend Walleye Tournament rods are perfect. Every model feels like a dream rod, like it was born to match its designated technique. Any time Im riggin or deadstickin, my 76 Legend Slip-N-Rig (LTWS76MLXF) is an easy choice. Its incredibly versatile, toothe extra length is ideal for flinging light jigs or crankbaits long distances from the boat. Love that rodits a fish catcher. And we absolutely nailed it with the Bounce-N-Troll rod (LTWC70MHM); its the optimal balance of weight, perfect flex for dragging a bouncer and spinner, and plenty of power to land the monsters.

In tournaments, from boats to bait, we bring out the big gunsthe best performing gear we can get our hands on. Its why these Legend Tournament Walleye rods are always in my starting lineup.

And you can trust Ted. The difference between winning and losing can come down to the rod. St. Croixs Legend Walleye Tournament rods are born winners.

but will not work with the stuff you are putting in the water


----------



## easytobeme03

david11959 said:


> St. Croix Unsheathes Series of Walleye Dream Rods
> by Outdoor Hub on January 12, 2012
> 
> species: Walleye
> 
> brand(s): St. Croix
> 
> 
> 
> but will not work with the stuff you are putting in the water




If a rod wont work on a lake with cover in it then it aint worth buying, buy you a barrell and some fish put it in your back yard and enjoy.


----------



## Intimidator

david11959 said:


> St. Croix Unsheathes Series of Walleye Dream Rods
> by Outdoor Hub on January 12, 2012
> 
> species: Walleye
> 
> brand(s): St. Croix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last several decades of walleye fishing history have bore witness to truly prodigious progress. The rod-crafters at St. Croix have been there all along, engineering new and better tools during this era of angling enlightenment. Back when that pioneering fishing guide first back-trolled along a breakline, St. Croix was there. The day the bottom-bouncer made its original Dakota-country debut, St. Croix was on the scene. When mass schools of giant Great Lakes walleyes materialized in openwater, you know who was there arming the angling army.
> 
> When you craft the sweetest fishing sticks on the planet for three-score years, the inevitable result is just thatlegendary. Straight from the epicenter of the walleye world comes a rod worthy of St. Croixs eminent namethe Legend Tournament Walleye series; as naturally comfortable pitching jigs and minnows in the final hour of a neck-and-neck tournament as they are pulling cranks on a carefree Sunday afternoon. Legend Tournament Walleye rods arent just finely tuned instruments, either. Theyre a prized collection of presentation-specific wands that greet you like a gentlemanly handshake  firm, confident, and honest.
> 
> Legendary tournament pros fished with St. Croix rod craftsmen, and didnt leave the boat until they came to a consensus  everything was just right. The finest tournament-grade rods ever produced include twelve individually crafted, tactic-specific spinning rods, plus a gem of a trolling/back bouncing tool. The walleye pros poured in decades of gritty and wise tournament experience. St. Croixs design and engineering team added the optimal blend of technology and art, conjuring the pinnacle of walleye wands. Founded on re-engineered SCIV graphite blanks bolstered with 3M Matrix Resin, rod strength and sensitivity approach immaculate perfection. Legend Tournament Walleye rods impeccably manage line, lures and surging fish, too, thanks to ingenious Fuji K Series Tangle-Free Concept Guides, each one inlaid with Alconite rings and polished frames to zip all line types through guides like a greased eel. Split-grip, super-grade cork handles provide the ultimate hand-to-rod relationship.
> 
> Regarding these momentous angling instruments, walleye legend Ted Takasaki proudly proclaims: The actions of the Legend Walleye Tournament rods are perfect. Every model feels like a dream rod, like it was born to match its designated technique. Any time Im riggin or deadstickin, my 76 Legend Slip-N-Rig (LTWS76MLXF) is an easy choice. Its incredibly versatile, toothe extra length is ideal for flinging light jigs or crankbaits long distances from the boat. Love that rodits a fish catcher. And we absolutely nailed it with the Bounce-N-Troll rod (LTWC70MHM); its the optimal balance of weight, perfect flex for dragging a bouncer and spinner, and plenty of power to land the monsters.
> 
> In tournaments, from boats to bait, we bring out the big gunsthe best performing gear we can get our hands on. Its why these Legend Tournament Walleye rods are always in my starting lineup.
> 
> And you can trust Ted. The difference between winning and losing can come down to the rod. St. Croixs Legend Walleye Tournament rods are born winners.
> 
> but will not work with the stuff you are putting in the water




Not my type of Rods...Since I am getting a Camaro, I need a 2-piece rod for all my fishing...that's why I chose Abu, their 2-piece rods still have the strength and sensitivity that I want and they break down...if blindfolded, you would never know they were 2 sections! 

Your post would be better served on the Tackle Forum.....This is for The "CJ Cover Project" that will be a MASSIVE Project that WILL be happening on JULY 28th...HOPEFULLY YOU CAN ATTEND AND MEET "THE FRIENDS" WHO WOULD ENJOY MEETING YOU!!!


----------



## spfldbassguy

david11959 said:


> St. Croix Unsheathes Series of Walleye &#8220;Dream Rods&#8221;
> by Outdoor Hub on January 12, 2012
> 
> species: Walleye
> 
> brand(s): St. Croix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last several decades of walleye fishing history have bore witness to truly prodigious progress. The rod-crafters at St. Croix have been there all along, engineering new and better tools during this era of angling enlightenment. Back when that pioneering fishing guide first back-trolled along a breakline, St. Croix was there. The day the bottom-bouncer made its original Dakota-country debut, St. Croix was on the scene. When mass schools of giant Great Lakes walleyes materialized in openwater, you know who was there arming the angling army.
> 
> When you craft the sweetest fishing sticks on the planet for three-score years, the inevitable result is just that&#8212;legendary. Straight from the epicenter of the walleye world comes a rod worthy of St. Croix&#8217;s eminent name&#8212;the Legend Tournament Walleye series; as naturally comfortable pitching jigs and minnows in the final hour of a neck-and-neck tournament as they are pulling cranks on a carefree Sunday afternoon. Legend Tournament Walleye rods aren&#8217;t just finely tuned instruments, either. They&#8217;re a prized collection of presentation-specific wands that greet you like a gentlemanly handshake &#8211; firm, confident, and honest.
> 
> Legendary tournament pros fished with St. Croix rod craftsmen, and didn&#8217;t&#8217; leave the boat until they came to a consensus &#8211; everything was just right. The finest tournament-grade rods ever produced include twelve individually crafted, tactic-specific spinning rods, plus a gem of a trolling/back bouncing tool. The walleye pros poured in decades of gritty and wise tournament experience. St. Croix&#8217;s design and engineering team added the optimal blend of technology and art, conjuring the pinnacle of walleye wands. Founded on re-engineered SCIV graphite blanks bolstered with 3M Matrix Resin, rod strength and sensitivity approach immaculate perfection. Legend Tournament Walleye rods impeccably manage line, lures and surging fish, too, thanks to ingenious Fuji K Series Tangle-Free Concept Guides, each one inlaid with Alconite rings and polished frames to zip all line types through guides like a greased eel. Split-grip, super-grade cork handles provide the ultimate hand-to-rod relationship.
> 
> Regarding these momentous angling instruments, walleye legend Ted Takasaki proudly proclaims: &#8220;The actions of the Legend Walleye Tournament rods are perfect. Every model feels like a dream rod, like it was born to match its designated technique. Any time I&#8217;m riggin&#8217; or deadstickin&#8217;, my 7&#8217;6&#8221; Legend &#8220;Slip-N-Rig&#8221; (LTWS76MLXF) is an easy choice. It&#8217;s incredibly versatile, too&#8212;the extra length is ideal for flinging light jigs or crankbaits long distances from the boat. Love that rod&#8212;it&#8217;s a fish catcher. And we absolutely nailed it with the Bounce-N-Troll rod (LTWC70MHM); it&#8217;s the optimal balance of weight, perfect flex for dragging a bouncer and spinner, and plenty of power to land the monsters.
> 
> &#8220;In tournaments, from boats to bait, we bring out the big guns&#8212;the best performing gear we can get our hands on. It&#8217;s why these Legend Tournament Walleye rods are always in my starting lineup.&#8221;
> 
> And you can trust Ted. The difference between winning and losing can come down to the rod. St. Croix&#8217;s Legend Walleye Tournament rods are born winners.
> 
> but will not work with the stuff you are putting in the water


Thanks for the infomercial, my day wouldn't have been the same without it. I know why you posted that trash and your snideass little remark afterwards, trolling, trolling, trolling. You already posted earlier in this thread about "leaving it alone" and now you gotta add the "but will not work" crap in addition. Why don't you keep your useless infomercial stuff in the tackle or Walleye sections of the site and keep the nonsense to yourself. You're like a little gnat that won't leave someone alone, no matter how many times you're swatted at you manage to keep coming back. Whether you agree or disagree with the project doesn't matter to any of us because your opinion isn't wanted or warranted on this topic. CJ would be better off if you never fished it again IMO. You don't want to help the lake you want to USE the lake and give nothing back.


----------



## Lowell H Turner

Quite a well attended get together Sat; saw several promising and extermely long lasting attractors. And forgive any presumption on my own, but take the absence of any "higher power(s) as a tact " vote of confidence" them. This will be our last for a while, and likely our best. An honest and legal put in your own (within the restrictions allowed) at least 10+ yr lasting fishing spot...and this chance will NOT be allowed to come again for awhile.


----------



## easytobeme03

Hey Steve, i wouldnt bother commenting on the INFO-ercial any longer. We ALL know he works at Gander and FEELS he is some kind of expert. SO...... 

If you dont like what is being done to ANY lake then dont fish it , its your choice, IF you have high dollar rods that can only be used in barren lakes ,, then please DONT go to C.J. and completely decemate your arsenal of " fish catching rods " lol. FISHERMEN catch fish not the rod .

ALSO just a side note oh, master fisherman form Gander.. St Croix DOES make some FABULOUS rods. They will handle about anything you can throw at them as long as the rod your using is meant to handle what your using it for... SO with that said , i decided to screen print your ad form St. Croix AND your comment and send it to St. Croix . Im sure your aware that they have SEVERAL profesional fishermen ON STAFF who use and indorse the product , so im sure your comments will effect them about as much as it does the Friends Of C.J. NOT one bit LOL 

We enjoy our home lake and will make it better no matter what some ( PRO'S ) think lol 

( Live and learn or Die stupid )


----------



## All Thumbs

i thought the idea of forums like this was the exchange of ideas not just the ideas that agree with yours. the one guy does not think your plans are going to work - you all think they will. only time will tell but just to slam this man's opinion is just wrong. 

this my opinion. go ahead and slam me too. 

all thumbs


----------



## Shaggy

All Thumbs said:


> i thought the idea of forums like this was the exchange of ideas not just the ideas that agree with yours. the one guy does not think your plans are going to work - you all think they will. only time will tell but just to slam this man's opinion is just wrong.
> 
> this my opinion. go ahead and slam me too.


You are 100% correct about the exchange of ideas but if his intent was simply to exchange ideas his presentation was all wrong. All he is doing is mocking the efforts of these people and that never sits well with anyone. Read through this thread. It's full of ideas and every one of them was received graciously and massaged into even better ideas. The only negativity has come from mr. david and negativity has no place in this thread. (Notice where I left out capital letters)


----------



## All Thumbs

snideass remarks - a gnat - wish you never fished at cj again - these appear more than just negative but exremely hurtful in nature - reading the threads, he is opposed to your plans but there is always someone against a proposed plan but i prdont recall any venomous remarks from the opposition just the


----------



## hatteras1

Intimidator said:


> Sorry, do you have a problem with Christmas trees??
> They provide a very basic need for fish and as they start to breakdown they provide grazing for many types of aquatic life, which leads to all of us having a better fishery.
> I have found that the use of weedless lures, jigs, hooks, and just learning how to fish correctly has really increased my catch rate and I barely lose any lures now!
> And yes, there will be plenty of trees going in on July 28th also!


they seem to repel crappie. was told they may be too acidic or the aroma as they decay. cj had them at the marina and you couldn't blast a crappie out of them.......


----------



## easytobeme03

All Thumbs said:


> snideass remarks - a gnat - wish you never fished at cj again - these appear more than just negative but exremely hurtful in nature - reading the threads, he is opposed to your plans but there is always someone against a proposed plan but i prdont recall any venomous remarks from the opposition just the


Allthumbs if I may make a suggestion , read back through his posts on all subjects regarding CJ and you will see that there has been plenty said on his part that was less than productive or nice. There seems to be a love hate thing going there.some of us know who he is personally and know what he represents. So........... Enough said on that.

The fishermen who are involved with the projects at CJ care about the local lake and are doing what they can of there own volition and money to make It a better place for all who use the lake. These projects are done with cooperation from O.D.N.R. , ARMY CORPS OF ENGINEERS AND PARKS COMMISSION , but is costing those organizations nothing at all. If more fishermen did half as much on their home lakes imagine what the lakes in this state could become for future generations .


----------



## easytobeme03

hatteras1 said:


> they seem to repel crappie. was told they may be too acidic or the aroma as they decay. cj had them at the marina and you couldn't blast a crappie out of them.......


I'm not a botanist nor a biologist but last year the fishing patterns on CJ were different than they have been in years. You had to fish all year long just,as you would for cold water ... Real sloooow. Also the fish seemed to follow the schools of had and not hold on cover as they usually do.


----------



## Ville Boy

hatteras1 said:


> they seem to repel crappie. was told they may be too acidic or the aroma as they decay. cj had them at the marina and you couldn't blast a crappie out of them.......


The acidic thought is one of the most ridiculous things I have ever read. The acidity or alkalinity of the water is affected by the surrounding soil structure as well as anything picked up in the runoff from precipitation - not a small grouping of trees sunk in the lake. I garauntee there would be no measurable difference in the acidity the of water collected from around these trees or any other place in the lake. The odor of these trees would be the strongest when they are first put in - as they decay they would smell like every other thing that is decaying in the lake because they would be broken down by the same bacteria as everything else.

Get there early and drop anchor over on the beach. Probably schools of crappie hanging there to avoid the smell of structure in other parts of the lake.


----------



## spfldbassguy

All Thumbs said:


> i thought the idea of forums like this was the exchange of ideas not just the ideas that agree with yours. the one guy does not think your plans are going to work - you all think they will. only time will tell but just to slam this man's opinion is just wrong.
> 
> this my opinion. go ahead and slam me too.
> 
> all thumbs


Ok I'll add a response seeing how my response to that guy was a bit harsh by some peoples standards ( I was holding back ). This guy has only ever started crap since he's come to yak all over anything CJ related and never in a positive way. So yeah when he comes back yet again (like a gnat) it's kinda annoying. Look at the number of people that post in the CJ thread throughout the year and anything usually CJ related. Lotta people like/love fishing the lake and now you got a group of those kind of guys helping in a project to only further enhance our fishing out there. He takes a potshot right off the bat in the thread and then comes back with an ad for a rod that Gander Mtn is probably carrying. Needless to say I will never give anymore of my money to Gander Mtn. Selection isn't that special and never can find anyone that works there if I have a question. Anyways my response was justified IMO because we don't need his negativity.


----------



## spfldbassguy

All Thumbs said:


> snideass remarks - a gnat - wish you never fished at cj again - these appear more than just negative but exremely hurtful in nature - reading the threads, he is opposed to your plans but there is always someone against a proposed plan but i prdont recall any venomous remarks from the opposition just the


Hurtful in nature? There just words but absolutley correct ones. We don't mind debate but when someone has been poking the "pack" sooner or later the "pack" is gonna bite back. Me and whatshisname have had our exchanges in PMs and we know we will probably never see eye to eye.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Brent laughed when I said I needed about 50 crates for my Projects. I still have no idea where I'm even gonna come close to finding that many. I'm shotting for the stars. Told Brent one of my ideas but am gonna hold off on what it is, I gotta build the stuff and I'll post some pics. Also have no idea where I'm gonna store all that crap til the drop?


----------



## Lowell H Turner

Forgive me "chiming in" but regarding the cedar/ Christmas trees; can honestly say have been involved with placing them into 6 bodies of water to date, 2 of them 3 times or more. Am willing to go out on an evergreen limb and state that almost everytime that have placed them that generally there are fish on them within hours. That said the misconceptions that too many anglers have of them ("They worked GREAT during the spawn, so there should automatically be huge ole slab crappie on them anytime I fish them...") is that at certain times of the yr they largely hold mostly juvenille fish. They are largely meant as spawning cover for yellow perch and do that very well. Expecting them to be just crowded with trophy lunkers all yr is kinda like expecting bass to sit on a nest in December. It just doesn`t work that way. Too, some persons cannot understand putting cover in for small game fish. Lakes where crappie hatch at 9" long and bass are instantly 12" long do not need cover of this sort. CJ apparently isn`t 1 of them so they will continue to go in...


----------



## the musky hunter

who works at gander mtn
ps. only st.croix makes the best
slam me to


----------



## easytobeme03

the musky hunter said:


> who works at gander mtn
> ps. only st.croix makes the best
> slam me to


first no one said anything negative about the rods except the guy who posted the ad. Second go to a few ( sales pitches) i mean fishing seminars at gander you'll meet him .


----------



## easytobeme03

ok NOW this dude has done as he has in the past stick his 1/4 cent in and stir the pot then run,, lets keep it on track and ignore the negative people who hate the lake , the taste of the fish, the color of the water. etc etc etc. OK ?


----------



## FOSR

Trolling in from the Central Ohio section ... this was me wondering about structure in Oshay, in 2010.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=158920


----------



## the musky hunter

if you think this is tom deitz your wrong
i bet you guys go to walmart to get your fishing stuff
i wonder how it would be like if some kid was swinning in cj brown and got stuck on something that you guys put in the lake and drowned
what it would fell like
a lot of people swim in the north end i would only hope it was not my kid?


----------



## spfldbassguy

the musky hunter said:


> if you think this is tom deitz your wrong
> i bet you guys go to walmart to get your fishing stuff
> i wonder how it would be like if some kid was swinning in cj brown and got stuck on something that you guys put in the lake and drowned
> what it would fell like
> a lot of people swim in the north end i would only hope it was not my kid?


1) Don't even know who Tom Deitz is.
2) I get my fishing stuff from BPS, Meijer, Wal Mart, Joe Bob's little local tackle shop, LBF,Gander Mtn ( no longer though) etc, etc, etc. Nobody has taken offense with what you've posted until now. Go buy your gear where you choose and you know what, NOBODY CARES. If me or anyone else decides to go to Wal Mart to buy some stuff then you know what, NOBODY CARES. Next time keep your little comments bottled up.
3) What would it FEEL like if a kid drowned? Well I'd be sad for the fact that a human being is gone. I would however question why someone would let their kid jump in a body of water that they have no clue as to what's really under the surface. So when they fill these places in to become reservoirs then they probably should take out old fence lines, stumps, logs, old house foundations, trees, old barns, etc, etc, etc, etc.? Never know what your jumping onto unless you're using the down/side scan technology so why let your kid jump off into a lake where there could be a chance of hitting something or getting caught on something? Most of the cover being placed is being placed fairly deep so unless the kid's scuba diving there shouldn't be any issues. Furthermore I would restrict swimming in the lake to the main beach and the campground beach area. There'd be no legal swimming anywhere else in the lake. Funny I never see people swimming in the marina or over off the dam so why does certain people feel the need to swim in the north end?

Oh a little more FYI, I grew up with a kid that jumped into some water he had no clue about and ended up paralyzed from the neck down. Water was too shallow for his proposed style of entry into it. So I've seen what happens when people go into water that they really have no clue about.


----------



## spfldbassguy

FOSR said:


> Trolling in from the Central Ohio section ... this was me wondering about structure in Oshay, in 2010.
> 
> http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=158920


Now if you could pull off the bank restoration project and a cover project that'd make that lake even better for you and everyone that uses it.


----------



## Intimidator

the musky hunter said:


> if you think this is tom deitz your wrong
> i bet you guys go to walmart to get your fishing stuff
> i wonder how it would be like if some kid was swinning in cj brown and got stuck on something that you guys put in the lake and drowned
> what it would fell like
> a lot of people swim in the north end i would only hope it was not my kid?



I guess ALOT of people need to read their Watercraft and State Park LAWS!!!

1501:41-7-03- SWIMMING IS PROHIBITED...swimming, bathing, diving, and wading is prohibited from any boat except if the park has a designated boat swim area! 
The designated boat swim area at CJ is located at the East End of the lake just below the campground area.
If it was your child, IT WOULD BE A TRAGEDY!...BUT you would be responsible for BREAKING THE LAW!!!

We will not put any cover in the lake that will be near any legal swimming areas or areas not allowed by the ODNR, Parks Dept, and COE!

Some of the best fishermen I know, have inexpensive tackle...just because you buy the best equipment doesn't mean you are intelligent or a Good fisherman!


----------



## Intimidator

Hey Steve, I went out this morning and tossed around a few of those ideas we had and I think it will work out well!


----------



## easytobeme03

the musky hunter said:


> if you think this is tom deitz your wrong
> i bet you guys go to walmart to get your fishing stuff
> i wonder how it would be like if some kid was swinning in cj brown and got stuck on something that you guys put in the lake and drowned
> what it would fell like
> a lot of people swim in the north end i would only hope it was not my kid?


First lets start by saying that ALL cover that is being placed in the lake is in coordination with AND FOLLOWING all rules and regulations set down to us by the ODNR and the Core Of Engineers. These rules pertain to safety of boats, fishermen, and swimmers that use the lake. They are regulating and monitoring all locations as to depth and placement of cover as well as the type of structure being placed. 

This is not some half baked idea , it is well thought out and well planned and well manned. 

Second, no one here thinks your anybody.

Third , if you have to have a 180 dollar rod to catch fish then you need ALOT of practice.


----------



## downtime8763

Intimidator,Spfldbassguy and easytobeme03 on your reply to the musky hunter. :good: I had a conversation with people swimming last year at the boat ramp,they must think the same.


----------



## Intimidator

easytobeme03 said:


> First lets start by saying that ALL cover that is being placed in the lake is in coordination with AND FOLLOWING all rules and regulations set down to us by the ODNR and the Core Of Engineers. These rules pertain to safety of boats, fishermen, and swimmers that use the lake. They are regulating and monitoring all locations as to depth and placement of cover as well as the type of structure being placed.
> 
> This is not some half baked idea , it is well thought out and well planned and well manned.
> 
> Second, no one here thinks your anybody.
> 
> Third , if you have to have a 180 dollar rod to catch fish then you need ALOT of practice.



That's why I worry about "Elmer Gander Gator Hunter", if he's breakin poles at CJ then he must be fishing in the wrong areas for Gators. All of the cover that has been put in prior to this year has been GPS'd and are mostly laydowns. If he had "Any Kind" of electronics (which Gander sells) he would know exactly where the cover was....and it's not on the Humps, double humps, or out in the middle of the lake at all. It's clearly defined and in mostly in areas close to the bank, except along the tracks and the N campground...but again, clearly marked and easily seen. I mean, if I knew cover was present in an area that I wanted to fish, I may stop trollin' and cast a lure to catch Mr Gator...so what this tells me is that someone either doesn't know how to use electronics...or has no idea at all what they are doing...either way, that's just more Gators for others, who know how to fish with cheap equipment!LOL


----------



## Lowell H Turner

Ironic perhaps that all were placed in 8- 15 fow; looking at a map that alone previously elminated about 85% of the lake. They were GPSed among other reasons so persons trolling could choose to AVOID them if so inclined. (Apparently most were willing to atleast "skirt" their edges...) But they still aren`t the "super magic bullet" some think they are individually; strategically placed enmass this CAN (and WILL ) shortly change the fishing yet again for a substantual period of time. Keep in mind it is so much harder to put together a completely volunteer privately funded (ie NO taxpayer expense) effort of this type than to attempt to tear it down and redirect it for your own reasons (?) Consider it done...


----------



## cjpolecat

Well said Sir Lowell, what ever it ment. LOL.


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> Ironic perhaps that all were placed in 8- 15 fow; looking at a map that alone previously elminated about 85% of the lake. They were GPSed among other reasons so persons trolling could choose to AVOID them if so inclined. (Apparently most were willing to atleast "skirt" their edges...) But they still aren`t the "super magic bullet" some think they are individually; strategically placed enmass this CAN (and WILL ) shortly change the fishing yet again for a substantual period of time. Keep in mind it is so much harder to put together a completely volunteer privately funded (ie NO taxpayer expense) effort of this type than to attempt to tear it down and redirect it for your own reasons (?) Consider it done...


Fished for a few hours today and caught 3 NICE Fat LM close to "newer" cover that was put closer to the rocks and is now in about 5+ (??) foot of water! I imagine the sun heated the rocks a few degrees warmer and the LM were using the cover to ambush anything coming up to get warm or to check the cover out!


----------



## bassattacker

so update to my previous post some pages back, i started looking around the house figuring out how i could make the structure for the club and bam it hit me, how many of you guys have cats and get cat litter in the plastic 40 lbs containers, well i have 4 containers empty(fiance thinks i collect them since they are great to put things in) as of right now, my idea is to fill it half way with concrete slide 2" pvc through precut holes in the lid spaced out at different angles and such, the upper half of the container im going to drill 1-2" holes on the sides and a 1-2" hole in the center of the lid for minnows and such to go in. figured id share this for those who have cats might wanna try something similar, ill post a pic for reference once i get it done.


----------



## spfldbassguy

bassattacker said:


> so update to my previous post some pages back, i started looking around the house figuring out how i could make the structure for the club and bam it hit me, how many of you guys have cats and get cat litter in the plastic 40 lbs containers, well i have 4 containers empty(fiance thinks i collect them since they are great to put things in) as of right now, my idea is to fill it half way with concrete slide 2" pvc through precut holes in the lid spaced out at different angles and such, the upper half of the container im going to drill 1-2" holes on the sides and a 1-2" hole in the center of the lid for minnows and such to go in. figured id share this for those who have cats might wanna try something similar, ill post a pic for reference once i get it done.


Now that's one hellava idea you got there, gives me another option to go with. Thanks for reminding me about it.


----------



## Intimidator

bassattacker said:


> so update to my previous post some pages back, i started looking around the house figuring out how i could make the structure for the club and bam it hit me, how many of you guys have cats and get cat litter in the plastic 40 lbs containers, well i have 4 containers empty(fiance thinks i collect them since they are great to put things in) as of right now, my idea is to fill it half way with concrete slide 2" pvc through precut holes in the lid spaced out at different angles and such, the upper half of the container im going to drill 1-2" holes on the sides and a 1-2" hole in the center of the lid for minnows and such to go in. figured id share this for those who have cats might wanna try something similar, ill post a pic for reference once i get it done.


And people call fishermen "dumb"! 
Very Nice indeed!
Thanks!
GOOD FISHING TO ALL!


----------



## rebel6392000

hello new here and live real close to cj ..also i run a auto salvage yard in columbus if you need tires i can get ya all ya want for free just let me know how many ya want and i can bring them home with me and then let me know where to drop em off


----------



## bassattacker

here is my design if anyone wants to give ideas or do what they wish with the design and yes i used to be an engineer so i go a lil overboard with designing things.


----------



## Intimidator

rebel6392000 said:


> hello new here and live real close to cj ..also i run a auto salvage yard in columbus if you need tires i can get ya all ya want for free just let me know how many ya want and i can bring them home with me and then let me know where to drop em off


Thank You for the offer but the ODNR and COE will not allow the use of tires or metal to be used as cover in CJ....Milk Crates, PVC, Plastic Barrels, and Wood are ideal for the "Project" if you run across any of those! 
GOOD FISHING! Brent


----------



## Intimidator

bassattacker said:


> here is my design if anyone wants to give ideas or do what they wish with the design and yes i used to be an engineer so i go a lil overboard with designing things.


I can only see a tiny picture and can't make it out...I'm curious to see the design, can you blow it up!


----------



## bassattacker

shoot me your email and ill send it too you


----------



## Intimidator

If anyone attended the "Meet and Greet" and didn't turn in a map with general locations, quantitiy, and type of cover that was being built...please send me a PM so I can fill one out and contact Debra to get locations OK'd.
If you did not attend the meeting but want to be a part of the "CJ Cover Project", please send me the same info...what type of Cover you would like to build, how many, and where YOU would like to put it in the lake!
Thanks! Brent
GOOD FISHING TO ALL!


----------



## downtime8763

We will be adding to the project 12-14 of these along with 6-8plastic crates and a Christmas tree.


----------



## Intimidator

downtime8763 said:


> We will be adding to the project 12-14 of these along with 6-8plastic crates and a Christmas tree.


HEY PAUL.....FANTASTIC!!! They really look nice!
Welcome your buddy Bill to "THE WOLFPACK"...since he is helping you with this MAJOR undertaking!


----------



## downtime8763

Intimidator said:


> HEY PAUL.....FANTASTIC!!! They really look nice!
> Is Bob helping ya??


That's Bill,LOL and he is coming up with most of the donated stuff and the ideas behind them.I guess when your retired you have all day to do this,Waite,,,,,I'm retired.......NO excuse then!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lowell H Turner

Haven`t been able to speak with Matt of Lawn Masters on Old Columbus Rd just off Croft to ask him if we could "stockpile' the assembled 1s there until right before the drop. Plus he was helpful with donated cedar and "C" trees last yr. Did I mention he fishes CJ abit and apparently scored some success on the cover a couple of yrs in a row during the spring. Having him "on board" would be a major "force multiplyer"...


----------



## cjpolecat

It's getting Tee Shirt weather now so don't forget to purchase your shirt availble at Mac Ray on Eagle City Road. If you assisted in the past splaches and/or intend to assist in future splases, there is a "Friends of CJ" . If you are a member of OGF, there is a "Wolfpack" . I got a combination. There is also available Placards for the Truck/Boat. Show your pride of "Mother CJ". Wear your colors poud. Can't quote any prices because I don't remember. I do remember the official color is blue. Must be an age thing.



Boy, did I speak too soon or what ??? It's almost time.


----------



## Intimidator

So, how are everyone's projects coming along??
Any new ideas for cover that anyone is trying?
I have a couple more PVC, 2x4, and 2x2 "Trees" to make (found some 4' poplar 2x4's and 2x2's) and a couple more Milk Crate "Minnow condos"...then I'll be ready for July 28th!!
GOOD BUILDING TO ALL!
Then GOOD FISHING TO ALL!


----------



## Lowell H Turner

Still in the dundgion, awaiting stable weather. Was looking to assemble a group to relocate a cedar tree in the near future...


----------



## BlueBoat98

I'll provide the tree and the beer. 

MC


----------



## chuck71

I don't have the pressure pushing me yet...lol I'm holding out for a source for cheap PVC, I know where some is at, just have to get at it.


----------



## Lowell H Turner

Just out of curiousity, how many are ready? And where`s Debra Walters approved "splashes' so far?


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> Just out of curiousity, how many are ready? And where`s Debra Walters approved "splashes' so far?


We haven't met with Debra yet! Was waiting on decent weather to meet at the Marina restaurant!


----------



## Lowell H Turner

The Marina restraunt is now open...you`ll seriously need to practice "turning on the charm" and working on those "powers of persuation"...(HINT ! HINT !)


----------



## cjpolecat

Yum - Yum Good. We ate supper there tonight.Tell the Lady you know Lowell and the Intimadater and she will add 10%..


----------



## Intimidator

cjpolecat said:


> Yum - Yum Good. We ate supper there tonight.Tell the Lady you know Lowell and the Intimadater and she will add 10%..


Yep! I ate there yesterday at lunch, then had Supper later on with Dale! My Burgers were fantastic and Dale loves the All-Beef 'dogs...talked to Kathy for a long while!


----------



## downtime8763

Lowell,Heard you have a tab at the Marina, hope to be at cj late today with my neighbor and can add to YOUR tab if you don't care 
Wind wind go away maybe tomorrow will be a better day!!!!!


----------



## Intimidator

downtime8763 said:


> Lowell,Heard you have a tab at the Marina, hope to be at cj late today with my neighbor and can add to YOUR tab if you don't care


Hey thanks for the info....I'll be sure to tell Kathy today to put my daily lunches on Lowell's tab also!LOL

Then when Dale and I come back out before the storms tonight we'll again thank Lowell for dinner!


----------



## Lowell H Turner

WHAT !! I have a TAB ? I would yell something stupid like "FREE BAIT for EVERYONE this wkend !" but you`d likely take me upon it...(luckily a FEW of you use only artificals and eat only "Long John Silver`s" fillets.) Looking "iffy" at the moment for Friday and Sat...


----------



## downtime8763

Lowell -FOOD and BATE tab ,that's great!!!!!!!! THANKS.


----------



## sisezz73

I have about 30, 3 hole bricks if any one needs them.


----------



## Lowell H Turner

When we assemble at the COE side, bring them...


----------



## Intimidator

sisezz73 said:


> I have about 30, 3 hole bricks if any one needs them.


If nothing else, we can sink them as a crawdad/smallmouth reef!

Thanks!


----------



## Lowell H Turner

An interesting article to read at Crappie.com> Forum> Crappie Cover and Lake Structure> Comparision of natural cover, bamboo and PVC attractors. Doesn`t go into great detail, but seems to confirm my own personal theories as far as using the very "hard' woods...locust, osage orange, ash, hickory, cedar, ect. A VERY GOOD web site...


----------



## golive

When are you going to need people with boats to help out? I just got a pontoon and would like to help. But I am pretty limited time wise to the weekend.


----------



## Intimidator

golive said:


> When are you going to need people with boats to help out? I just got a pontoon and would like to help. But I am pretty limited time wise to the weekend.


July 28th, which is a Saturday....we also will need as much cover made as possible...you can go back through the posts (in this thread) and see some of the stuff we have been making! 
Thanks for the offer, we never turn down someone who is willing to help...this will be the last LEGAL "Project" for a couple years, so we want to make it a good one!


----------



## kschupp

It appears that I am going to have a couple of dozen concrete blocks left over. If anybody needs them, let me know.

Kent


----------



## Intimidator

kschupp said:


> It appears that I am going to have a couple of dozen concrete blocks left over. If anybody needs them, let me know.
> 
> Kent


Bring them!
If nothing else we'll drop them and make a "Crawdad Pile"!


----------



## golive

I just put it on my calender. I can donate myself and my boat but I don't think I will be able to make anything as work, school,4 year old,4 month old, wife is keeping me pretty busy. My e mail is [email protected] if you need to contact me. Thanks Matt


----------



## Intimidator

golive said:


> I just put it on my calender. I can donate myself and my boat but I don't think I will be able to make anything as work, school,4 year old,4 month old, wife is keeping me pretty busy. My e mail is [email protected] if you need to contact me. Thanks Matt


Thanks Matt....we'll be in touch! 
Good Fishing! Brent


----------



## Lowell H Turner

Hopefully everyone is stocking up on buckets, PVC, natural hardwood and cedar limbs, blocks and 10 hole red bricks and Quik Crete...


----------



## Intimidator

I have a list on the CJ Water Temps thread with names and help that can be provided or cover that I have papers for...Debra will be coming up soon, so I need to update everything before I present it to her...please Add to the list or send me a PM if I have missed anyone or have wrong info!
If you would just like to help or would like to join us for this project please contact me!
Thanks! Brent
GOOD FISHING TO ALL!


----------



## downtime8763

Have 9 condos ready for the splash,now to finish the 12 buckets and on lonely c tree and thanks to Bryce Hill concrete St.Paris for the blocks.


----------



## Lowell H Turner

Spoke with The Intimidator today, he stated he`s contacted Debra`s office to see when she might be available to come visit; a greet and eat at the Crusty Crab...I WILL bring the maps this time.


----------



## Intimidator

downtime8763 said:


> Have 9 condos ready for the splash,now to finish the 12 buckets and on lonely c tree and thanks to Bryce Hill concrete St.Paris for the blocks.


Just think of all the Crawdad, minnow, and fry lives you have saved! LOL


----------



## Intimidator

I'm finally starting to find the Plastic Milk Crates to finish my last 4 "Condos"! I think these are all gonna be 4 crates high!

Someone or a group, sure have helped the fish of CJ!!!


----------



## BlueBoat98

Lowell, Brent,

I'm going to make some Cedar trees in concrete to drop in about 16 - 17 fow. How big should these things be? Some of the Cedar limbs I have are pretty big and I don't want to go too crazy.

Thanks,

MC


----------



## Intimidator

My tallest "tree" is about 6'...I figured a 4' max Winter Drop in water level and I have an area in about 15 fow to enhance!

QUOTE=BlueBoat98;1440762]Lowell, Brent,

I'm going to make some Cedar trees in concrete to drop in about 16 - 17 fow. How big should these things be? Some of the Cedar limbs I have are pretty big and I don't want to go too crazy.

Thanks,

MC[/QUOTE]


----------



## Intimidator

Debra Walters ("Gator Queen" and ODNR fish Biologist in-charge of SW district) will be at the MARINA RESTAURANT on JULY 14th at 11:00 am for a MEET AND GREET and to look at the proposed drop locations, talk with everyone, and answer any questions about the lake, the fish, etc!

Doc, she LOVES your "project", she wants pics of the spawning cover you are building and wants to talk with you about it!

On July 28th, she will also be bringing a ODNR boat and a couple of "Her" people to assist us with the drop!


----------



## Lowell H Turner

Origionally, we were not allowed to sink any limbs alot bigger around than our wrist. (But if you get a guy like Mr "T" with REAL thick wrists...) This was to prevent boats with deeper drafts from "harpooning" themselves; the limbs could only be 8` long. These will last 10- 15+ yrs underwater...and all that "fine' denser cover will be excellent cover for fry and juvenille (and BIGGER) fish.


----------



## golive

Does anyone know an approximate starting time on the 28th? My boss decided we needed to work that day, but I told him I had plans. If we start early I can still help him out. Thanks Matt


----------



## Intimidator

golive said:


> Does anyone know an approximate starting time on the 28th? My boss decided we needed to work that day, but I told him I had plans. If we start early I can still help him out. Thanks Matt


We're shootin for 7am, hope to have everyone off the lake by the time the pleasure boaters wake up!


----------



## golive

Sounds good I can help with the drop and get to work by 12:00 or so. Thanks Matt


----------



## Lowell H Turner

A good idea. Also having ODNR involved should speed things up; it`s an extra platform to "splash" them with...please DO KEEP IN MIND: in the past Watercraft was VERY strict about ANYONE on the boats HAD to have their life preservers ON while dropping and checked us constantly...


----------



## Lowell H Turner

In the likely event anyone had HARDWOOD (ash, locust, osage orange, hickory, mulberry, hackberry, oak, or cedar ) limbs come down, cut them off about wrist thick or 6` long and set them in a bucket with Quik Crete. We`ll add them to the drop...


----------



## downtime8763

Intimidator said:


> Debra Walters ("Gator Queen" and ODNR fish Biologist in-charge of SW district) will be at the MARINA RESTAURANT on JULY 14th at 11:00 am for a MEET AND GREET and to look at the proposed drop locations, talk with everyone, and answer any questions about the lake, the fish, etc!
> 
> Doc, she LOVES your "project", she wants pics of the spawning cover you are building and wants to talk with you about it!
> 
> On July 28th, she will also be bringing a ODNR boat and a couple of "Her" people to assist us with the drop!


Will be there at the crusty crab,hope the tab is up to date !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Intimidator

With all the Trees that are down due to the local storms....everyone should have access to some FREE "Project Material" if they want to help out! You can get a few Blocks for less than a buck and heavy duty tie straps also, at Lowes, Home Depot, etc.

CJ will thank you!


----------



## chuck71

Guys, I need some help! I luckily ran into a large pile of PVC. Everything from 4" down to 3/4"- 20' long. The pic below isn't all of it, there is still a pile of the smaller gray tubing. There are probably 10-12 4" "trunks." Problem is, I do have the time to make this into usable cover. The gray stuff isn't as rigid as schedule 40 PVC, so it would probably make better vertical structure. If anyone would like come and get some, please shoot me a PM.


----------



## Intimidator

OK, here's some FREE stuff for someone to use and help out MOTHER CJ!

I just finished my last Milk Crate Minnow condos, and even made them 4 crates high...Tin Guppy had a bunch of crates and gave them to me





chuck71 said:


> Guys, I need some help! I luckily ran into a large pile of PVC. Everything from 4" down to 3/4"- 20' long. The pic below isn't all of it, there is still a pile of the smaller gray tubing. There are probably 10-12 4" "trunks." Problem is, I do have the time to make this into usable cover. The gray stuff isn't as rigid as schedule 40 PVC, so it would probably make better vertical structure. If anyone would like come and get some, please shoot me a PM.


----------



## chuck71

I threw this together quickly tonight. I plan on putting quick crete inside to weight it down and stick 3-4 more sticks out the top. (the bag of gravel on top just to hold it down.) These are very easy to make. I wish I had more of the cat litter buckets! I'm going to try plastic buckets, but I don't think it will be as easy. I have alot of it guys it. If you want some just let me know!


----------



## Shaggy

chuck71 said:


> I threw this together quickly tonight. I plan on putting quick crete inside to weight it down and stick 3-4 more sticks out the top. (the bag of gravel on top just to hold it down.) These are very easy to make. I wish I had more of the cat litter buckets! I'm going to try plastic buckets, but I don't think it will be as easy. I have alot of it guys it. If you want some just let me know!


Just a quick note. Are you planning on putting something on/in the concrete end of the pvc. Once the concrete sets the pvc can pull out without some sort of anchor.


----------



## chuck71

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Guest

Hey Everyone! This sounds like fun. I am a little late to the party. I will make some oak "trees" and bring my boat to help with the splash. 7am on the 28th. where are we meeting?


----------



## Lowell H Turner

Welcome, Syclone ! "Meet and Greet" at Marina Restraunt this Sat at 11AM. Come on down and meet the crew ! The oak will be a welcome addition...


----------



## Intimidator

Syclone said:


> Hey Everyone! This sounds like fun. I am a little late to the party. I will make some oak "trees" and bring my boat to help with the splash. 7am on the 28th. where are we meeting?


If you would like to meet everyone alittle sooner just come down this Saturday at 11 am at the Marina restaurant! 

On the 28th you can just pull into the Main Boat ramp for the drop...some of us will have "Cover" stored at various locations that we need to move to the MBR also!


----------



## chuck71

I built three more litter box trees tonight with concrete and all and still have a ton of the PVC left. If anyone needs some let me know! Next will probably be horizontal 4" turcks with several "limbs".


----------



## Intimidator

chuck71 said:


> I built three more litter box trees tonight with concrete and all and still have a ton of the PVC left. If anyone needs some let me know! Next will probably be horizontal 4" turcks with several "limbs".


I thought I was done, but the last storm damaged a Maple and I had to cut it in half...I had some very nice limbs that I just couldn't throw away because I knew the fish would love them....so I went and bought a couple more bags of crete and a couple 15 gal tubs....now I have 2 more beautiful fish houses!

I'm going to be bringing all my stuff on Saturday to store, because an Attorney will be visiting my house soon and I need the house and yard spotless!

I have (6) 4 high-Milk Crate stacks of Minnow Condos, (2) 15-gal tubs of Maple Logs, (2) PVC Trees, (2) 2X4 Trees, and (4) PVC and 2X4 trees! Plus 67 other "Trees" that are all ready being used!!!


----------



## Guest

Sorry, I cant make the meet and great this weekend due to kids sports. I will post pictures of the "houses" when finished.


----------



## Intimidator

Thanks for the help...it will benefit the lake, the fish, and in the long term the fishing public!




Syclone said:


> Sorry, I cant make the meet and great this weekend due to kids sports. I will post pictures of the "houses" when finished.


----------



## chuck71

Tonights project... I plan on shortening the botton prop legs and then filling them with concrete to weight it down.


----------



## Intimidator

chuck71 said:


> Tonights project... I plan on shortening the botton prop legs and then filling them with concrete to weight it down.




NICE! The fish will thank you!


----------



## Intimidator

The Meet and Greet went well today, about 15 people showed up and alot of questions and info was shared!

The biggest concern from Debra and Chris is that we make sure all of the cover has sufficient weight to keep it permanently on the bottom.

For Milk Crate "Minnow Condos or Hotels" a minimum of a full cement block is needed...for bucket or tub "trees" you will need at least a 40lb bag of 'crete. The heavier the better...that way after they have "settled" no one will be able to pull them up and out of locations!


----------



## Intimidator

Chris Rapenchuk, CJ COE Manager, would like all of us to figure out how many hours we have invested in building the Cover we are dropping...also how much money we spent on materials. 
He will be using those totals to hopefully continue the Projects by showing officials how beneficial the Projects are, showing how much the fishermen donated, how much tax money was saved, and maybe if things improve help cover some of our future costs!

BALLPARK estimates are fine...please just send me a PM or post on this thread or the CJ Water Temps thread!


----------



## Lowell H Turner

Previously as a group we had 2,700 man- hrs into it, think the estimated cost was $975. that included actually loading, hauling, unloading and assembly, but not the last "splash'...(I HATE paperwork !)


----------



## Doctor

Got some of the Catalogs finished, these weigh 80# each they will be dropped on there sides like the first one pictured hope to make several more in the next week each one has three hole bricks in two of the crates, maybe overkill but I don't want them to move should be plenty of places for the fry to hide and maybe some of the crawdad's will take up residence in these condo's,catfish will settle down right beside these things.............Doc


----------



## Intimidator

Very nice!
The Kitties will thank you!




Doctor said:


> Got some of the Catalogs finished, these weigh 80# each they will be dropped on there sides like the first one pictured hope to make several more in the next week each one has three hole bricks in two of the crates, maybe overkill but I don't want them to move should be plenty of places for the fry to hide and maybe some of the crawdad's will take up residence in these condo's,catfish will settle down right beside these things.............Doc


----------



## downtime8763

The most surprising thing that I heard at the meet and greet was when Deb said the that they found Asian carp in the Ohio river and they were starting up the great miami. She advised us to throw any leftover minnows that we fished with on the ground for the birds to eat as SOME of the bait dealers we getting some of their minnows from the river system and this did pose a threat to all waters.


----------



## Intimidator

I just received a "Project" estimate from a "Friend OF CJ"!

He has built (46) PVC trees and (28) 5-gallon bucket minnow condos!
Took him 40 man hours and $450 bucks!

Here's the kicker...he lives 1hr and 45 minutes away and doesn't even fish CJ that much!
He liked the group of guys he met from our thread and wanted to be a part of helping MOTHER CJ!

THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Lowell H Turner

It will be worth every man hr and $ spent...


----------



## golive

I have a bag and a half of quickcrete if any body can use it. Just let me know and I can bring it to you or you can come get it I live in springfield. Matt


----------



## Intimidator

golive said:


> I have a bag and a half of quickcrete if any body can use it. Just let me know and I can bring it to you or you can come get it I live in springfield. Matt


Grab a couple old buckets and some of those limbs laying on the side of the road and you can use it up fast!!!


----------



## golive

Chuck71 said he could use it. Thanks Matt


----------



## chuck71

5 gallon bucket minnow condos... Can I see a pic? Can't find milk crates, but should be able to get 5 gallon buckets.


----------



## Shaggy

chuck71 said:


> 5 gallon bucket minnow condos... Can I see a pic? Can't find milk crates, but should be able to get 5 gallon buckets.


I don't have any of mine finished yet but will by the end of the day and I'll try to post a pic. They are nothing more than a 5 gallon bucket with about 25 lbs. of concrete in the bottom with 32 holes drilled in them with a 1 3/8" spade bit and a hole in the lid to let the air out when splashed. Someone posted on here they had plenty of buckets available for the project but I can't remember who it was.


----------



## Shaggy

chuck71 said:


> 5 gallon bucket minnow condos... Can I see a pic? Can't find milk crates, but should be able to get 5 gallon buckets.


Here you go.


----------



## chuck71

Now to find some buckets... with lids.


----------



## Intimidator

Saturday, July 28th is the BIG DAY!
Please bring all of your life vests in your boats...there will be Extra people to help you drop, there will be Extra Trailers and Boats to help move and load your stuff if needed...hopefully we have too much of everything!!!!!
We want to do this safe and get everyone home as soon as possible...if you want to stay for a Burger in the Marina and chat, I'm sure several of us will need some refreshment afterwards!
If you have all your stuff on your boat...you can also launch from the Marina boat ramp to get you closer to certain areas! 
Don't forget...Cover can be stored on the Dam side...go up to the Overlook COE office, then about 100 feet up higher on the left will be the Meadow View area...as soon as you pull in, there will be a small raised garden bed on a hill...we can use the entire area around that flower bed!

Please, I need everyones total est. cost and man hours also...this way CJ knows exactly how much we did for her!
THANKS! THANKS! THANKS!


----------



## Guest

Here is a picture of what I got done this weekend. Hope this works

three bags of quick crete: $10
Big fallen oak:free
hours:2
cover for years to come: priceless


I will bring boat and have the cover in the boat and ready. Will there be anyone launching at the main ramp?


----------



## Intimidator

THANK YOU! This is exactly what I have been telling everyone...a cheap bag of 'crete, an old bucket, some hardwood limbs...and fish are VERY HAPPY!

I sure most people will be leaving from the MBR...we'll have extra people if you want help dropping them over! If we don't, then I'll help you.




Syclone said:


> Here is a picture of what I got done this weekend. Hope this works
> 
> three bags of quick crete: $10
> Big fallen oak:free
> hours:2
> cover for years to come: priceless
> 
> 
> I will bring boat and have the cover in the boat and ready. Will there be anyone launching at the main ramp?


----------



## BlueBoat98

I have 6 pieces pretty much like that made of Cedar. I'm also about $10.00 and a couple of hours deep. I may have time to do two more in time for them to dry. Son in Law has a bag of crete just sitting around drawing moisture. I will also have them in boat and ready to go at the main ramp. I'm taking out the rear seat so there will be room for reasonably sized stuff that others bring. I don't have anyone coming along to help so I can also carry a couple other people - I have jackets.

See you Saturday.

MC


----------



## Lowell H Turner

DO please keep in mind Watercraft WILL be checking us as far as WEARING the PFDs while actually CARRYING and DROPPING the cover. Will bet they WILL be spot checking us. We agreed to this in the very beginning and they AIN`T gonna relent...


----------



## chuck71

A couple bags of concrete, some buckets, some extra time, and a trip to my house will get you some of these. IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED, please shoot me a PM. I definately have more pipe than I will be able to use!


----------



## Intimidator

DANG!!!
VERY NICE CHUCK! MAN, the fish will LOVE them!
THANK YOU!



QUOTE=chuck71;1460241]A couple bags of concrete, some buckets, some extra time, and a trip to my house will get you some of these. If anyone is interested, please shoot me a PM. I definately have more pipe than I will be able to use! 








[/QUOTE]


----------



## Intimidator

THANKS MIKE!
You get the idea...6-8 pieces of hardwood cover will last a long long time and provide many fish with "a place to call home"! This is exactly what we asked for and exactly the kinds of things that are needed!
THANK YOU VERY MUCH!
We'll get you help to drop them where you want!




BlueBoat98 said:


> I have 6 pieces pretty much like that made of Cedar. I'm also about $10.00 and a couple of hours deep. I may have time to do two more in time for them to dry. Son in Law has a bag of crete just sitting around drawing moisture. I will also have them in boat and ready to go at the main ramp. I'm taking out the rear seat so there will be room for reasonably sized stuff that others bring. I don't have anyone coming along to help so I can also carry a couple other people - I have jackets.
> 
> See you Saturday.
> 
> MC


----------



## downtime8763

Ready for the drop.

9- three crate high condos
9- pex and five gallon bucket trees
6- hard wood and pine five gallon bucket trees
1-lost pine Christmas tree to the storm we had a few weeks ago and have yet to find it !!


----------



## chuck71

Will there be additional folks there to help? Looks like all of my buddies are too lazy to get up and be at the lake at 7:00...


----------



## Intimidator

chuck71 said:


> Will there be additional folks there to help? Looks like all of my buddies are too lazy to get up and be at the lake at 7:00...


Like I said...if you need help and we can't find help....I'll help!


----------



## cjpolecat

Don't forget, I believe Debi wants to check everything before it's dropped.
CJP


----------



## chuck71

Intimidator said:


> Like I said...if you need help and we can't find help....I'll help!


Short term memory for me only. Thanks for all you've done!


----------



## downtime8763

IDEA !!!!! If we could get ODR Div of Watercraft to check all boat for Illegal fish and then to take ALL those confiscated to be used as artificial structure (under water ) we could have the issue of future structure possibly solved.  just a thought !!!!!!


----------



## Lowell H Turner

I REALLY like the way you think !


----------



## Doctor

I have about 5 hours total wrapped up in my stuff everything was donated so no cost there, 10 Spawn condos and about 6-7 Catalogs...........Doc


----------



## easytobeme03

We have about 8 man hours and 40 bucks in. Man hours will go up due to drop time and travel time etc.


----------



## Lowell H Turner

Don`t forget to include the "Meet and Greet'; falls under `liason and coordination`...


----------



## Doctor

Hey Chuck was that you I saw at the corner of 41 and Bird road today around 9am, my wife said will you look at all the poles that guy is carrying on his truck and boat, I started cracking up and told her that was one of the guys with our cover drop group, I'm still laughing on that one.........Doc


----------



## BlueBoat98

This is 8... Probably catch some attention on the way over to the lake.


----------



## chuck71

Yep Doc, that was me. I figured that was you as well seeing the stickers on your truck. 

Blueboat, yes you do get some funny looks...LOL

Today's trip:


----------



## chuck71

I'm about $100 is because of the steal I got on the PVC. Plus I'll have some left over for the next time we get to do it. I would say I have about 15'ish hours into it.


----------



## Doctor

I've got pictures of the structure that was dropped and pictures from the depth finder of the actual structure with fish on it within 4 hours of splash down, I'll post them tonight when I get the chance I wish I would have got a picture of Mike's duck blind on his boat...LOL...............Doc


----------



## Doctor




----------



## Intimidator

Doctor said:


>




I'm sure the fish are enjoying 262 of those things!LOL


----------



## downtime8763

Brent,
It was a great drop that the fish will enjoy more than any of us will.Enjoyed the talk at the campgrounds,again learned a little more from our talk about mother cj.(thanks)Running shuttle at the Campaign Co fair this week,don't catch them all and leave a few for the rest of us!


----------

